# Creationism2



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/12/1748402/-Missouri-leads-the-U-S-in-child-marriage-as-some-15-year-old-girls-are-forced-to-marry-older-men

*Missouri leads the U.S. in child marriage, as some 15-year-old girls are forced to marry older men*

_This is a really old-fashioned, religious practice which is steeped in control and patriarchy._


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/12/1748402/-Missouri-leads-the-U-S-in-child-marriage-as-some-15-year-old-girls-are-forced-to-marry-older-men
> 
> *Missouri leads the U.S. in child marriage, as some 15-year-old girls are forced to marry older men*
> 
> _This is a really old-fashioned, religious practice which is steeped in control and patriarchy._


Crickets...crickets...crickets


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Crickets...crickets...crickets


Just like what came from the Catholic Church and the Christian community on sexual child abuse...


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/12/1748402/-Missouri-leads-the-U-S-in-child-marriage-as-some-15-year-old-girls-are-forced-to-marry-older-men
> 
> *Missouri leads the U.S. in child marriage, as some 15-year-old girls are forced to marry older men*
> 
> _This is a really old-fashioned, religious practice which is steeped in control and patriarchy._


*Why did you post that ?*

*Do you realize that the Islamist's ( Muslims ) entertain/exercise that very practice on a scale that make what*
*you posted virtually a nothing burger !*
*Are you aware of the influx of Obama's forced immigration from Muslim regions that quietly practice that ?*
*I don't think you are aware or you choose to ignore it so you can post another Democratic generated " Hit " *
*piece towards the Republican Party....*
*I notice the Photo happens to be of " Roy Moore " who's from Alabama *
*( Who by the way didn't do what the article implies by associating his picture with the implication.  )*



*Let's do a little peeling back of Wez's Rotten Lying Onion....*

*1999 to 2015 = 16 years*
*Total Marriages of this type approx 1000 ( Missouri )*
*1000/16 = approx 62.5 per year *
*300( 21 or older )/16 = 18.75 per year*
*3 age groups (30)(40)(50) out of 20's*
*For numbers sake we'll say 30% = the (30)(40)(50) over 16 years*
*30/16 = 1.875 marriages in that age group per year*
*What is the demographic breakdown of those 1.875 marriages ?*
*That's the REAL question !*

*Now let's ask the question...why did the author use one source from *
*another state to support his filthy premise....That supports the Picture...*
*Because the Parent was White ?*
*Most likely.*
*Because if he used the stats from Missouri it might expose*
*something possibly quite different.*
*Look at the chart below.*
*And notice all the pink in Missouri....Hmmmm.*
*And that leaves out 5 years in the sampling from the article.*
*The 5 years when the Obama administration was pumping in*
*Muslim immigrants and seeding them throughout the central*
*states !*






*This link below probably explains why the author didn't use *
*an example from Missouri.*

https://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/category/missouri/

*Because it might point to a different source !

Not only is the article Wez's posted a shitbox hit piece, 
but it cannot even use examples from the very State
it sources because it might expose something very
disturbing in Missouri....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

*Not to mention Wez labels his Thread " Creationism 2 "*

*That's how certifiably Stupid you are Wez.....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Just like what came from the Catholic Church and the Christian community on sexual child abuse...


Did it hurt when you got "communion"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Just like what came from the Catholic Church and the Christian community on sexual child abuse...


All about kids safety are we now.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All about kids safety are we now.


Pathetic...but he starts this stupid thread again. Why? We all get it that he believes what surrounds him today is all there is...sad, but who gives a shit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Pathetic...but he starts this stupid thread again. Why? We all get it that he believes what surrounds him today is all there is...sad, but who gives a shit?


He is just trolling, but he is one empty dude.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez and his 15 year old boy


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wez and his 15 year old boy


Which one is GAP?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We all get it that he believes what surrounds him today is all there is


The Universe is amazing, religion, not so much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Faith in Religion is dead, Evangelical leaders ignoring Trump's way of living killed that. Who would believe them now?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Faith in Religion is dead, Evangelical leaders ignoring Trump's way of living killed that. Who would believe them now?


I don't think people need leadership from Evangelicals, they've been horrible leaders historically.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Universe is amazing, religion, not so much.


Both require obedience.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I don't think people need leadership from Evangelicals, they've been horrible leaders historically.


Name one.  And why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Faith in Religion is dead.


Do you know what you mean here?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Both require obedience.


The Universe doesn't require anything, unlike religion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Universe doesn't require anything, unlike religion.


Of course it does.  Otherwise, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course it does.  Otherwise, we wouldn't be here.


That make sense in your head, cuz it doesn't anywhere else...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Faith in Religion is dead, Evangelical leaders ignoring Trump's way of living killed that. Who would believe them now?


All that happened in a year?
Anything else you want to blame  on Trump?
You sound like Hillary and her 41 reasons she lost.
What a dope you continue to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you know what you mean here?


#smartpower


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> That make sense in your head, cuz it doesn't anywhere else...


Donʻt flatter yourself.  Itʻs just you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #smartpower


If God wanted to make beef jerky he would have to create an entire Universe.  So he did.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Universe doesn't require anything, unlike religion.


What a simplistic comment from a simplistic human.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> That make sense in your head, cuz it doesn't anywhere else...


Does Izzy ever make sense in a conversation of two or more posts?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Does Izzy ever make sense in a conversation of two or more posts?


Yes


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If God wanted to make beef jerky he would have to create an entire Universe.  So he did.


That's one hypothesis...


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Does Izzy ever make sense in a conversation of two or more posts?


No


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a simplistic comment from a simplistic human.


Lol, yes you oh so deep thinker you...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a simplistic comment from a simplistic human.


But he is wonderfully made.  He just doesnʻt realize it.  Hence his post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> No


So much for the amazing Universe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's one hypothesis...


Youʻve never had beef jerky?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻve never had beef jerky?


A silly question from a silly man...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> A silly question from a silly man...


So do a deep dive in to how beef came in to existence.  Created if you will.  You named this thread well.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Created if you will.


Who created beef again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Who created beef again?


The Universe, silly man.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Universe doesn't require anything, unlike religion.


Oh really? You prove your stupidity daily...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh really? You prove your stupidity daily...


I'd rather him prove how smart he is.  Otherwise he's just the kind of smart folks that Jonathan Gruber was talking about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I don't think people need leadership from Evangelicals, they've been horrible leaders historically.


 Ted Haggard is their poster boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All that happened in a year?
> Anything else you want to blame  on Trump?
> You sound like Hillary and her 41 reasons she lost.
> What a dope you continue to be.


No, it has been apparent to many for years, now it has become readily apparent to many.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's one hypothesis...


Your turn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ted Haggard is their poster boy.


Who is he?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, it has been apparent to many for years, now it has become readily apparent to many.


You would think that after all those years and a warning from Romney and Michael Moore, you smartest of people would have come up with a better plan to beat Trump.  Apparently not.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Does Izzy ever make sense in a conversation of two or more posts?


Nope. Gets stuck on his loop and goes back to the beginning of the discussion. Seems like an autism-type thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You would think that after all those years and a warning from Romney and Michael Moore, you smartest of people would have come up with a better plan to beat Trump.  Apparently not.


You are having trouble following along once again I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Gets stuck on his loop and goes back to the beginning of the discussion. Seems like an autism-type thing.


Facts always seem that way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are having trouble following along once again I see.


I didn't realize you were leading anything.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Gets stuck on his loop and goes back to the beginning of the discussion. Seems like an autism-type thing.











*xyz at his best in his younger days !*


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Never seen those cards played before...very original GAP.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Never seen those cards played before...very original GAP.


truth hurts


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> truth hurts


Whatever that means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> truth hurts


Especially because you people werenʻt smart enough to nominate a candidate that could beat out that threesome. 
Pathetic.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Especially because you people werenʻt smart enough to nominate a candidate that could beat out that threesome.
> Pathetic.


The "fine people" of Illinois wanted there Cheeto Shitler...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> The "fine people" of Illinois wanted there Cheeto Shitler...


What could be worse than that?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> The "fine people" of Illinois wanted there Cheeto Shitler...


? Illinois went Dem by about a million votes.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> ? Illinois went Dem by about a million votes.


I was referring to the type of people that elected the Nazi in Illinois, same kind voted for dump Nationwide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> I was referring to the type of people that elected the Nazi in Illinois, same kind voted for dump Nationwide.


Some, I'm sure are good people.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Especially because you people werenʻt smart enough to nominate a candidate that could beat out that threesome.
> Pathetic.


 . . . and of those who fell for and nominated Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and of those who fell for and nominated Trump?


I am not very happy with Trump, but at least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not very happy with Trump, but at least he isn't Hillary.


In my best Izzy . . . "Who is that?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and of those who fell for and nominated Trump?


Steak knives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Steak knives.








Apparently it was Putin who got the Eldorado.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> truth hurts



*I'll bet it Does Wez....!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


>


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> The "fine people" of Illinois wanted there Cheeto Shitler...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Well said Molly.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Religion is dead at the hands of extremist like the Evangelicals and radicalized Muslims . . . but, "There are fine people, on both sides".


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Religion is dead at the hands of extremist like the Evangelicals and radicalized Muslims . . . but, "There are fine people, on both sides".


It's not dead, but it will continue to evolve...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's not dead, but it will continue to evolve...


"devolve" if they keep going the way they are.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>




*" Those who don't believe will fall for anything "*

*Remember the above quote Wez......just don't recall it to late.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "devolve" if they keep going the way they are.


No such thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Religion of Peace.

*Churchgoer Is 19th Homicide Victim in Sadiq Khan’s London This Month*







Dan Kitwood/Getty Images
by Jack Montgomery30 Mar 2018407

30 Mar, 2018 30 Mar, 2018
*A 50-year-old Christian has become the 19th homicide victim in Sadiq Khan’s London this month.*
David Potter was found stabbed to death in his flat above an Asian off-licence in Tooting by police on Monday afternoon, the _Evening Standard_ reports.


Thought to be the eleventh homicide victim in the British capital in a fortnight, Mr. Potter is said to have been a regular churchgoer, and often took in homeless people to stay with him after having spent some time as a rough sleeper himelf in 2003.

“He was a good man. There was never a problem,” commented a worker at the off-licence he lived above.

The homeless population has exploded in recent years, driven in large part by migrants from the European Union and the wider world, who make up nearly a third and over one-tenth of the total, respectively.

EU homeless have become more difficult to remove recently after courts ruled deportations could violate the migrants’ Free Movement rights.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

*Good Friday, When Hope Began





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

NPR Doesn’t Know What Easter Is
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/30/npr-easter-correction/&ved=0ahUKEwjtg_7GvZXaAhXCKGMKHdipA7oQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0olFolNF7yV2LK24jHlcza&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Good Friday, When Hope Began
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope began because the Romans offed an inspiring hippie who threatened their power? Please explain.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hope began because the Romans offed an inspiring hippie who threatened their power? Please explain.


Says who?
Says you?
What the fuck do you know counselor?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says who?
> Says you?
> What the fuck do you know counselor?


Says Joe, not me. I was just asking what it means. Maybe you know what the fuck he’s talking about.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Says Joe, not me. I was just asking what it means. Maybe you know what the fuck he’s talking about.


*Romans offed an inspiring hippie who threatened their power*

Those are your words counselor, not Joe's


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Romans offed an inspiring hippie who threatened their power*
> 
> Those are your words counselor, not Joe's


Right. He posted a murder scene and called it “when hope began.” I was fleshing out what had happened and asking why is that the beginning of hope. You don’t like my characterization of the facts? You don’t like my question? What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Right. He posted a murder scene and called it “when hope began.” I was fleshing out what had happened and asking why is that the beginning of hope. You don’t like my characterization of the facts? You don’t like my question? What?


Hope is an optimistic state of mind that is based on an expectation of positive outcomes with respect to events and circumstances in one's life or the world at large. As a verb, its definitions include: "expect with confidence" and "to cherish a desire with anticipation".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Says Joe, not me. I was just asking what it means. Maybe you know what the fuck he’s talking about.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope is an optimistic state of mind that is based on an expectation of positive outcomes with respect to events and circumstances in one's life or the world at large. As a verb, its definitions include: "expect with confidence" and "to cherish a desire with anticipation".


What did this cause you to feel hope for?  The fall of the Roman Empire?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What did this cause you to feel hope for?  The fall of the Roman Empire?


Nutters try to drape themselves in the flag, attempt to wield the Constitution like a sword and then make believe they have faith so they can use the Bible as a shield. They really aren't fooling anyone but themselves.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope is an optimistic state of mind that is based on an expectation of positive outcomes with respect to events and circumstances in one's life or the world at large. As a verb, its definitions include: "expect with confidence" and "to cherish a desire with anticipation".


What does that word have to do with the picture you posted, claiming the murder was the beginning of hope? That seems weird even for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What does that word have to do with the picture you posted, claiming the murder was the beginning of hope? That seems weird even for you.


Maybe joe is a satanist, fits with the hate he emits.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hope began because the Romans offed an inspiring hippie who threatened their power? Please explain.


Start with Genesis and end with Revelations.  Happy to answer any questions on your road  to Damascus.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What does that word have to do with the picture you posted, claiming the murder was the beginning of hope? That seems weird even for you.


“You want the truth?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe joe is a satanist, fits with the hate he emits.


Youʻve become a slave to your hate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What does that word have to do with the picture you posted, claiming the murder was the beginning of hope? That seems weird even for you.


The Message of the Cross

17 For Christ did not send me to baptize, but to preach the gospel, not with eloquent words of wisdom, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its power. 18 For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19 For it is written: “I will destroy the wisdom of the wise; the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate.”…


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters try to drape themselves in the flag, attempt to wield the Constitution like a sword and then make believe they have faith so they can use the Bible as a shield. They really aren't fooling anyone but themselves.


The bible is actually likened to double edged sword and not a shield:

*12 *For the word of God is alive and active. *Sharper than any double-edged sword,* it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. *13 *Nothing in all creation is hidden from God’s sight. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of him to whom we must give account.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Start with Genesis and end with Revelations.  Happy to answer any questions on your road  to Damascus.


I thought you threw away the Old Testament.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What did this cause you to feel hope for?  The fall of the Roman Empire?


You smart people should know by now that the Roman Empire engaged in Quantitative Easing which caused the fall of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought you threw away the Old Testament.


Are you kidding?  That's where all the good stuff is at!!  The prelude to hope if you will.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought you threw away the Old Testament.


Oh and BTW, those two scriptures I posted are New Testament.  But then you already knew that


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh and BTW, those two scriptures I posted are New Testament.  But then you already knew that


Genesis is in the Old Testament?  I didn't know that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Genesis is in the Old Testament?  I didn't know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

NBC’s Chuck Todd Doesn’t Understand Good Friday

Chuck Todd


I’m a bit hokey when it comes to “Good Friday.” I don’t mean disrespect to the religious aspect of the day, but I love the idea of reminding folks that any day can become “good,” all it takes is a little selflessness on our own part. Works EVERY time.

Jason A. Lee@jasonalee
https://twitter.com/jasonalee/status/979851551874396160

Complete gibberish. Why would you post this? Do you understand what today actually is?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/31/nbcs-chuck-todd-doesnt-understand-good-friday/&ved=0ahUKEwiOwrqIypfaAhXH64MKHXOKBBoQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2g-3R_9h1bDjDX7r9NYhpz&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBC’s Chuck Todd Doesn’t Understand Good Friday
> 
> Chuck Todd
> 
> ...


I saw that sweet snuff video you posted calling the day the beginning of hope. Seems like you’re into it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I saw that sweet snuff video you posted calling the day the beginning of hope. Seems like you’re into it.


Seems like you're in to it too.  Have you worked your way through Genesis at least ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Message of the Cross
> 
> 17 For Christ did not send me to baptize, but to preach the gospel, not with eloquent words of wisdom, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its power. 18 For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19 For it is written: “I will destroy the wisdom of the wise; the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate.”…





Bruddah IZ said:


> The bible is actually likened to double edged sword and not a shield:
> 
> *12 *For the word of God is alive and active. *Sharper than any double-edged sword,* it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. *13 *Nothing in all creation is hidden from God’s sight. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of him to whom we must give account.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh and BTW, those two scriptures I posted are New Testament.  But then you already knew that





espola said:


> Genesis is in the Old Testament?  I didn't know that.


Genesis wasn't posted Magoo....
Genesis is in the Old Testament


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Genesis wasn't posted Magoo....
> Genesis is in the Old Testament


He and  X  are reading the bible now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Narcissism, materialism, and the rejection of God
APRIL 1, 2018
If you are an atheist, then, by definition, you are a materialist, because you reject and believe only in the god of the material self that has no sou...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/narcissism_materialism_and_the_rejection_of_god.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

The Anti-Christian Movement
E.M. CADWALADR
Today's atheists believe in an emotional narrative invented and reinvented at the whim of politically motivated human beings. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/the_antichristian_movement.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter
Celebrate The Resurrection

Come Out Of The Darkness And Into The Light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

APRIL 1, 2018
*The Anti-Christian Movement*
By E.M. Cadwaladr

Today "atheism" means something entirely different from a simple lack of belief in God. What atheism has become can be more accurately described as "the anti-Christian movement." It is a movement that assumes that Christianity isn't merely naïve and false, but a major cause of social ills, something worth the effort to actively ferret out and purge from our society. This anti-Christian crusade has been both supported by, and a natural outgrowth of, the much larger program of cultural Marxism.

Anti-clericalism is nothing new, but many atheists of the past were at least coherent. They believed that the complex triune God of Christianity was silly, but they didn't think Shiva, Allah, or Zeus was any better. Like me, they simply believed in the here and now and not in the unseen and scientifically unverifiable. The new atheists are different. They are not really bound by cold, materialist, scientific facts. Although they claim that science and reason are on their side, they often are not very knowledgeable about either. More often, they are interested only in co-opting the human authority science has acquired. Science is a _brand_ for today's atheists, not a discipline. The new atheism is generally forgiving toward Hinduism and can be almost reverent regarding Buddhism. While I grant that Buddhism is essentially _godless,_ it's a long way from being a collection of e_mpirical facts_. Buddha's claims are certainly no more objectively verifiable than Christ's. Nirvana is no easier to find on a star chart than the Christian Heaven.






Uninterested in hard materialism, today's atheists believe in an emotional narrative invented and reinvented at the whim of politically motivated human beings. Today's atheism is not a philosophical position, but a political one. Superficially, the anti-Christian movement espouses the view that Christianity is _uniquely_ evil in its intolerance – their word for the fact that we have standards. Christianity, like Western civilization, is squeezed into the usual Marxist mold as just another instrument of oppression. But without batting an eye, many of today's atheists manage to believe that Islam, an objectively more intolerant, more misogynistic, and far more bloodthirsty system of beliefs than Christianity – is somehow forgivable, or even a net social boon. In truth, the new atheism isn't about helping the "oppressed" – any more than it is about the non-belief in God or the exclusive belief in the world we can grasp with our senses. It is about being a vocal part of the identity group of avid Christian-haters. A political entity. It is about inventing yet another substitute sense of identity and purpose to replace the Christian sense of identity and purpose that it struggles to destroy.

The anti-Christian movement of today, like all other Marxist or neo-Marxist splinter groups, draws its strength from a simple, if unstated, promise: _All the world's aggrieved can acquire social acceptance and the unholy grail of victim status by denouncing someone else as an oppressor and working for his destruction._

*More inHome*

*Want to Make Trump Even More Popular? Keep Attacking Him*


*The Tumultuous Effect of the LGBT Agenda on One Young Mind*


*The New York Times' Dangerous Missile Defense Delusion*


*Charles Barkley: disgusted but misguided*


*Narcissism, materialism, and the rejection of God*
In the preface of Richard Dawkins's book _The God Delusion_, we find the following revealing statement:

I suspect – well, I am sure – that there are lots of people out there who have been brought up in some religion or other, are unhappy in it, don't believe it, or are worried about the evils that are done in its name; people who feel vague yearnings to leave their parents' religion and wish they could, but just don't realize that leaving is an option.

This is a Marxist meme on the time-honored pattern. Marx himself was less whiney in tone, the product of more forthright times: _"Workers of the world unite! You have nothing to lose but your chains!"_

What Dawkins is saying, perhaps without even fully understanding the meme that he himself has swallowed, is that if you've been raised in a Christian household, you're a _victim_. By telling you this, Richard Dawkins makes himself a kind of revolutionary hero. If gold medals were awarded for virtue-signaling, _The God Delusion_ would have won the prize for 2006. Am I being unfair? Perhaps where Dawkins lives, people who turn away from God are burned alive as witches. Perhaps – but I doubt it. The last time I checked, death sentences for apostasy were rather rare outside the Muslim world, where Dawkins's book is ineffective, being banned. Or maybe he was talking about only the sad fate of atheists being shunned by other people – the unspeakable emotional trauma of "stigma." Try openly declaring your Christian faith at all but a handful of universities in America, and you will find out exactly what intolerance and vindictive outrage is. Nor is it merely Dawkins who plays this tune. Other authors have likened a Christian upbringing to child abuse. This is a thinly veiled threat, since child abuse is punishable by law. Overall, the message is clear:

Renounce your faith and you'll have instant standing as a victim; keep it, and you will be counted as one of the few groups liberals are encouraged to hate – and potentially persecute as well.

While I'm not an advocate of affirmative action, it is telling that practically all new atheists are white, and most of them are men. This is probably no coincidence. If you are black, Latino, female, or any foreigner with solid non-white credentials, you have ready-made victim status that will charm the neo-Marxist heart. You don't need atheism to get your ration of liberal street cred. If you happen to be a white man, though, you have to make up _something _to earn your right to exist. Not all white men looking for a victim group to hide in are willing to emasculate themselves as anything from beta males to "transwomen," so anti-Christian militancy has been, for some, the painless alternative. As the tone of cultural Marxist rhetoric becomes more strident, however, the new atheism has lost most of its value as a refuge. Unlike being non-white, atheism is perceived as a matter of choice. It doesn't really count. Unlike being a surgically altered transsexual, mere Christian-hating isn't much of a commitment. In the weird and wondrous world of continuous social upheaval driven by social Marxist critical theory, atheists, like gay men, are yesterday's heroes – thrown into the liberal lake of fire as more radical departures from traditional society are concocted. God forgives – but Marxism has no room for either gratitude or forgiveness. Only the collective matters. The individual is a mere means.

*COMMENTS ON AMERICANTHINKER*
Already have an account with American Thinker? Login below.
We ask our readership to please flag anti-semitic and other vile comments.

LOGIN

REGISTER






About Us

Privacy Policy

RSS Syndication
© American Thinker 2016







4'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

*The Day that Transformed the World Forever*
By Scott S. Powell
Of all holidays, Easter is the one that celebrates a single event that transformed the world forever. There are many religions with different founders, prophets, and teachers going back thousands of years, but only one of them has a founder who professed to be the messiah – the son of God who could save mankind.

Jesus was born in a Jewish family and lived and walked among the people of Israel. Every year, Jesus's parents took his family to Jerusalem for the Festival of the Passover. On one such occasion, when he was twelve, Jesus got separated from his parents and made his way to the temple, where he sat with the esteemed teachers – listening, asking questions, and teaching. According to Luke 2:47, "[e]veryone who heard him was amazed at his understanding and his answers." Later, when his adult ministry began, Jesus drew thousands upon thousands who flocked to hear him.

No one else in human history made the claims Jesus did to be able to deal with every last problem of the human heart. One primary reason the Bible is a perennial bestseller is that it's the most complete owner's manual to the most complex creation of all – the human species. Nowhere else can one find as succinct yet comprehensive an explanation of what God's love is all about than in the Bible's Psalms and Jesus's teaching through parables.

Another unique quality about Jesus is that he welcomed people whom no other religious leader would be caught dead with – society's rejects, reviled tax collectors, and prostitutes. By caring for outcasts and the disenfranchised, Jesus showed a radical level and standard of mercy and love never seen before. Once, when Jesus was having dinner with a Jewish Pharisee, a woman convicted by her own sin came to Jesus to wash his feet with her tears and hair and then apply expensive perfume. His host was aghast at the immoral woman's presence, but Jesus responded that God's work is to forgive sinners, and that those who are forgiven much can then love much.






Utterly unique in other ways, Jesus performed many miracles, healing the sick, blind, crippled, and deaf – the news of which traveled throughout the land, prompting many more to seek him out. And he healed them all. Jesus also confronted evil head on and drove demonic spirits out of people dangerously possessed and abandoned by society. 

His work did not stop with miraculous healing.

Because God himself became flesh in the person of Jesus to save people through their own faith, he went on to demonstrate his love and power in an ultimate way that could not be missed or denied: bringing the dead back to life. One such resurrection miracle was that of Lazarus, who was irrefutably dead and entombed for four days. Upon Jesus's command, Lazarus got up and walked out of the tomb – that people would know beyond a shadow of a doubt who Jesus was.

All other religions require works to achieve enlightenment and salvation. Christianity turns that on its head: faith in Christ and all his teachings transforms the heart, from which good works naturally follow. In saying, "My yoke is easy and my burden is light," Jesus presents an ingeniously compelling appeal that even the most hardened cynic can't easily refuse.

Skeptics of the Bible's truth and the reality of Jesus need understand that there's actually much more reliable historical evidence for his life, teachings, miracles, death, and resurrection than there is evidence for any other historical figure of ancient times.

Consider that no one doubts the authenticity of the life and acts of Alexander the Great. Yet there are only two original biographical accounts of his life, which were written by Arrian and Plutarch some four hundred years after Alexander died. The manuscripts of Virgil and Horace, both of whom lived within a generation of Christ, were written more than four centuries after their deaths, yet no one doubts that they lived and authored poetic masterpieces. Looking at the big picture, there are about 1,000 times as many manuscripts preserving the New Testament (about 25,000) than other classical ancient works with the exception of Homer, whose _Iliad_ is backed by 1,800 manuscripts (but still less than one tenth of the New Testament number). 

We know the historical Jesus mainly through four different accounts known as the Gospels – Matthew, Luke, Mark, and John – all written within a generation or two of Jesus's life. Matthew and John provide eyewitness accounts from their years of walking with Jesus as disciples. Mark also had eyewitness experience. Luke, the doctor, learned about Jesus from his friend Paul, the apostle who wrote most of the letters of the New Testament.

Easter is the commemoration of the single event that transformed the world forever – the resurrection of Jesus after his death on the cross. That God would send his Son to die as a sacrifice for the sin of all who would believe in Him is an unbelievable gift – beyond most people's comprehension. That a resurrection and a joyous eternal life await believers is beyond anything anyone could imagine. That is the promise and essence of Easter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter to those who believe, those who try to act like it, those that have other beliefs and those that don't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


*Matthew 28*

After the Sabbath, at dawn on the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to look at the tomb.

*There was a violent earthquake, for an angel of the Lord came down from heaven and, going to the tomb, rolled back the stone and sat on it.*

His appearance was like lightning, and his clothes were white as snow.

The guards were so afraid of him that they shook and became like dead men.

The angel said to the women, "Do not be afraid, for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified.

He is not here; he has risen, just as he said. Come and see the place where he lay.

Then go quickly and tell his disciples: `He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.' Now I have told you."

So the women hurried away from the tomb, afraid yet filled with joy, and ran to tell his disciples.

Suddenly Jesus met them. "Greetings," he said. They came to him, clasped his feet and worshiped him.

Then Jesus said to them, "Do not be afraid. Go and tell my brothers to go to Galilee; there they will see me."

While the women were on their way, some of the guards went into the city and reported to the chief priests everything that had happened.

When the chief priests had met with the elders and devised a plan, they gave the soldiers a large sum of money,

telling them, "You are to say, `His disciples came during the night and stole him away while we were asleep.'

If this report gets to the governor, we will satisfy him and keep you out of trouble."

So the soldiers took the money and did as they were instructed. And this story has been widely circulated among the Jews to this very day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Happy Easter to those who believe, those who try to act like it, those that have other beliefs and those that don't.


Taming the Tongue

10 *Out of the same mouth come blessing and cursing.* *My brothers, this should not be!* 11Can both fresh water and bitter water flow from the same spring? 12My brothers, can a fig tree grow olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water.…James 3:11


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought you threw away the Old Testament.


42 generations until the Messiah's arrival is a lot to throw away. You might miss something.  Oh wait.........you were one of the chief priests:

The Guards’ Report

*11*While the women were on their way, some of the guards went into the city and reported to the chief priests everything that had happened. *12**When the chief priests had met with the elders and devised a plan, they gave the soldiers a large sum of money, 13telling them, “You are to say, ‘His disciples came during the night and stole him away while we were asleep.’ 14If this report gets to the governor, we will satisfy him and keep you out of trouble.”* *15*So the soldiers took the money and did as they were instructed. And this story has been widely circulated among the Jews to this very day.--Matthew 28


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe joe is a satanist, fits with the hate he emits.


What's a Satanist btw?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBC’s Chuck Todd Doesn’t Understand Good Friday
> 
> Chuck Todd
> 
> ...


Takes more than selflessness.

The Cost of Discipleship
(Matthew 8:18-22; Luke 9:57-62; John 6:60-65)

*25*Large crowds were now traveling with Jesus, and He turned and said to them, *26*“If anyone comes to Me and does not hate his father and mother and wife and children and brothers and sisters—yes, even his own life—he cannot be My disciple. *27*And whoever does not carry his cross and follow Me cannot be My disciple.

*28*Which of you, wishing to build a tower, does not first sit down and count the cost to see if he has the resources to complete it? *29*Otherwise, if he lays the foundation and is unable to finish the work, everyone who sees it will ridicule him, *30*saying, ‘This man could not finish what he started to build.’ 

*31*Or what king on his way to war with another king will not first sit down and consider whether he can engage with ten thousand men the one coming against him with twenty thousand? *32*And if he is unable, he will send a delegation while the other king is still far off, to ask for terms of peace. 

*33*In the same way, any one of you who does not give up everything he has cannot be My disciple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*It Pays To Be A Christian: Chick-fil-A Will Likely Become America’s Third-Largest Fast Food Restaurant *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *It Pays To Be A Christian: Chick-fil-A Will Likely Become America’s Third-Largest Fast Food Restaurant *
> By Hank Berrien


Amen


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Amen


I can’t decide. I like the word “Deuteronomy” but I’m also sort of a “Numbers” guy. In any event, what language were the old and new testaments written in?  Hebrew?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I can’t decide. I like the word “Deuteronomy” but I’m also sort of a “Numbers” guy. In any event, what language were the old and new testaments written in?  Hebrew?


The new reich-wing nutters don't adhere, follow or study their supposed religious beliefs, they use what they want and ignore the rest. They are what one might call, "Jack-Christians".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The new reich-wing nutters don't adhere, follow or study their supposed religious beliefs, they use what they want and ignore the rest. They are what one might call, "Jack-Christians".


Jack-Ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jack-Ass.


The truth will set you free . . . try it sometime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The truth will set you free . . . try it sometime.


The truth is what I profess in here, you know, the posts you SAY you don't read and then comment on, the posts you are afraid of.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The truth is what I profess in here, you know, the posts you SAY you don't read and then comment on, the posts you are afraid of.


The Drunk Rat is exactly why Trump won. He believes, like HRC did, that everyone thinks like he does because he refuses to poke his head out of his little hole and actually try to understand whats going on around him. 

The dude is seriously in need of help. I would feel sorry for the drunk but you know the saying.. no pitty for self inflicted pain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The Drunk Rat is exactly why Trump won. He believes, like HRC did, that everyone thinks like he does because he refuses to poke his head out of his little hole and actually try to understand whats going on around him.
> 
> The dude is seriously in need of help. I would feel sorry for the drunk but you know the saying.. no pitty for self inflicted pain.


God helps those.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I can’t decide. I like the word “Deuteronomy” but I’m also sort of a “Numbers” guy. In any event, what language were the old and new testaments written in?  Hebrew?


So youʻre partial to the OT.  Thatʻs cool.  I like Job


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The new reich-wing nutters don't adhere, follow or study their supposed religious beliefs, they use what they want and ignore the rest. They are what one might call, "Jack-Christians".


Are you judging them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Is that supposed to make it all better?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that supposed to make it all better?


Yes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Is that the hand of Allah?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the hand of Allah?


Whatever gets you to heaven is alright with me.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the hand of Allah?


The hand  didn't know to stop that truck?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 9, 2018)

There are worse things than dying....in the end we all do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The hand  didn't know to stop that truck?


 . . . right . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are worse things than dying....in the end we all do.


Amen.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are worse things than dying....in the end we all do.


Name three.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Isnʻt that a little pale for allah?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The hand  didn't know to stop that truck?


Was it a stick shift?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isnʻt that a little pale for allah?


You certainly hold a rather biased assumption of how you think things should be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly hold a rather biased assumption of how you think things should be.


Speaking of assumptions.  Would you care to answer the question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of assumptions.  Would you care to answer the question?


You assume everything fits in your neat little image of things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume everything fits in your neat little image of things.


Try me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Try me.


I did, you made my point for me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I did, you made my point for me.


I knew Satan was in you.  I didn't even see you coming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I did, you made my point for me.


Someone has to make your points.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone has to make your points.


It is always convenient when one of you stands up and raises their hand.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is always convenient when one of you stands up and raises their hand.


Does this dim-witt ever make sense?... rethorical... no need to answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

God does work in mysterious ways,
*'Burning Man' founder hospitalized after massive stroke...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> God does work in mysterious ways,
> *'Burning Man' founder hospitalized after massive stroke...*


You see that as the work of God? Why would God do something like that? Why does God let children die in horrible ways, but attacks this man? Is this your idea of a 'Just' God? . . . or do you, once again, pick and choose?


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Does this dim-witt ever make sense?


IA


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see that as the work of God? Why would God do something like that? Why does God let children die in horrible ways, but attacks this man? Is this your idea of a 'Just' God? . . . or do you, once again, pick and choose?


Gay RPS Joe probably has something against Burning Man, a gathering of people into art and love.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Gay RPS Joe probably has something against Burning Man, a gathering of people into art and love.


He probably wasn't allowed in.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> God does work in mysterious ways,
> *'Burning Man' founder hospitalized after massive stroke...*


How could anybody be against Burning Man?  Hey Joe, you should actually watch the movie "Joe" starring Peter Boyle. It's from the 60s or early 70s and really good. You will probably just change your name to Joe after you see it.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How could anybody be against Burning Man?


Because the modern day conservative movement is just scared shitless pussies afraid of their own shadow and anything not like them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see that as the work of God? Why would God do something like that? Why does God let children die in horrible ways, but attacks this man? Is this your idea of a 'Just' God? . . . or do you, once again, pick and choose?


Maybe God doesn't like hippies, maybe he doesn't like hippies polluting the environment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He probably wasn't allowed in.


Yes, I am sure it is a gun-free safe zone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe God doesn't like hippies, maybe he doesn't like hippies polluting the environment.


It's amazing how you don't see it. You actually have to try to be as nonsensical as you are . . . everyday is opposite day with the self-serving right wing nutter brigade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How could anybody be against Burning Man?  Hey Joe, you should actually watch the movie "Joe" starring Peter Boyle. It's from the 60s or early 70s and really good. You will probably just change your name to Joe after you see it.


Maybe I spoke too soon,


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I am sure it is a gun-free safe zone.


Nah, mostly just an asshole free zone...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Then again, maybe not,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon,


Like always, no chance for you lil joe . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's amazing how you don't see it. You actually have to try to be as nonsensical as you are . . . everyday is opposite day with the self-serving right wing nutter brigade.


Anytime the 3 stooges respond so quickly and in such a manner, I am sure my first instinct was right.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then again, maybe not,


You're not fooling anybody...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anytime the 3 stooges respond so quickly and in such a manner, I am sure my first instinct was right.


I assure you that your instincts are of the most primal manner conceivable  . . . you put them on display here constantly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I assure you that your instincts are of the most primal manner conceivable  . . . you put them on display here constantly.


At least you don't have to guess.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, mostly just an asshole free zone...


Then you must leave GAP.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you don't have to guess.


Yes, by now your check list is obvious. Wez maps it out every once in awhile for anyone new in the hood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, by now your check list is obvious. Wez maps it out every once in awhile for anyone new in the hood.


Then why does wez count on you to find his nuts?


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then why does wez count on you to find his nuts?


Gay nutters can't stop fantasizing about my pee pee parts...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's amazing how you don't see it. You actually have to try to be as nonsensical as you are . . . everyday is opposite day with the self-serving right wing nutter brigade.


You had us at “Itʻs”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, mostly just an asshole free zone...


Apparently not.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always, no chance for you lil joe . . .










*That's a " Wink " you'll never see up close.......*

*Poor Poor Rat.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Gay nutters can't stop fantasizing about my pee pee parts...









*Oh Boy......Wez is advertising his discriminate " Blue Porta Potty " line*
*that comes with a Peep show.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's a " Wink " you'll never see up close.......*
> 
> *Poor Poor Rat.....*


These guys are just a little too uptight, wouldn't you say nono?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These guys are just a little too uptight, wouldn't you say nono?


*Just a " Little "......    ; )*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

*This has been going on way too long, someone needs to get a handle on it.*
*Pope admits 'grave errors' in Chile sex abuse scandal, begs forgiveness...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This has been going on way too long, someone needs to get a handle on it.*
> *Pope admits 'grave errors' in Chile sex abuse scandal, begs forgiveness...*



*I'm not going to elaborate on this subject other than to say that the Catholic *
*Church/Islam are two of the principal SOURCES of this Sickness......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2018)

An Alabama evangelist, public speaker and author was arrested Tuesday, accused of sexually abusing a teenage boy.

Paul Edward Acton Bowen, 37, of Southside, was booked on charges of sodomy, sexual abuse and enticing a child for immoral purposes, according to Jefferson County Jail records.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An Alabama evangelist, public speaker and author was arrested Tuesday, accused of sexually abusing a teenage boy.
> 
> Paul Edward Acton Bowen, 37, of Southside, was booked on charges of sodomy, sexual abuse and enticing a child for immoral purposes, according to Jefferson County Jail records.


Once it said “Alabama evangelist,” I knew the rest.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An Alabama evangelist, public speaker and author was arrested Tuesday, accused of sexually abusing a teenage boy.
> 
> Paul Edward Acton Bowen, 37, of Southside, was booked on charges of sodomy, sexual abuse and enticing a child for immoral purposes, according to Jefferson County Jail records.


*He is neither Republican nor Democrat....*

*Just a Plain old Pedo/Pervert....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Once it said “Alabama evangelist,” I knew the rest.


*He's out on Bond, call him.*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's out on Bond, call him.*


You’re keeping tabs on him? That’s sweet! I’m guessing he’s your kinda guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Once it said “Alabama evangelist,” I knew the rest.


You know.who lost the last election? He/she thought about plain old Americans the same way you do.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know.who lost the last election? He/she thought about plain old Americans the same way you do.


Well said. To you, that Alabama evangelist is a plain old American. Not to me. To me, he’s a creep. But you’re right, thinking creeps like that are “plain old Americans” is a big new thing and it helped win the election for Trump.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know.who lost the last election? He/she thought about plain old Americans the same way you do.


And speaking of POAs, I was listening to Fox Radio tonight and here were the ads: 1. Debt relief, 2. “Resort-release dot com,” to get you out of your time-share contract and 3. Insurance for fat people. “Are you a bit porky? Do you have diabetes? Then call Big Bob...he’s on meds just like you. He’ll get you insurance as low as 200 dollars per month for a million dollar term-life policy!” 
I shit you not.
If the opposite of that is “the elites,” then keep calling me elite. I’m not a fat pig and I live within my means. But Fox knows its audience...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I assure you that your instincts are of the most primal manner conceivable  . . . you put them on display here constantly.


You try so hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An Alabama evangelist, public speaker and author was arrested Tuesday, accused of sexually abusing a teenage boy.
> 
> Paul Edward Acton Bowen, 37, of Southside, was booked on charges of sodomy, sexual abuse and enticing a child for immoral purposes, according to Jefferson County Jail records.


How do you know he was an evangelist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you know he was an evangelist?


It fits his ranting narrative ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’re keeping tabs on him? That’s sweet! I’m guessing he’s your kinda guy.


*In the News.....look him up. *
*Round peg - round hole....You're a perfect fit.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And speaking of POAs, I was listening to Fox Radio tonight and here were the ads: 1. Debt relief, 2. “Resort-release dot com,” to get you out of your time-share contract and 3. Insurance for fat people. “Are you a bit porky? Do you have diabetes? Then call Big Bob...he’s on meds just like you. He’ll get you insurance as low as 200 dollars per month for a million dollar term-life policy!”
> I shit you not.
> If the opposite of that is “the elites,” then keep calling me elite. I’m not a fat pig and I live within my means. But Fox knows its audience...


Fox News has increased revenue +12 percent. CNN is seeing +15 percent growth, and MSNBC is up a whopping +26 percent this year. (2017)........splash


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *In the News.....look him up. *
> *Round peg - round hole....You're a perfect fit.*


Except you’re the one looking him up, jackass.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fox News has increased revenue +12 percent. CNN is seeing +15 percent growth, and MSNBC is up a whopping +26 percent this year. (2017)........splash


It’s a shame. MSNBC doesn’t lie like Fox, but still fails to prevent anywhere near a balanced view of the news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s a shame. MSNBC doesn’t lie like Fox, but still fails to prevent anywhere near a balanced view of the news.


You do enough lying for all of em.
Doesn't Brian William work for them?
How about the Al The Jew Hatin Sharpton?
Doesn't the man that dresses like a woman work there? He she not only lies to you but lies to herself.
How about this crazy fuck?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

One of my all time MSNBC favorites:


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do enough lying for all of em.
> Doesn't Brian William work for them?
> How about the Al The Jew Hatin Sharpton?
> Doesn't the man that dresses like a woman work there? He she not only lies to you but lies to herself.
> ...


I don’t know. I don’t watch that stuff, ever. I watch Fox more...”keep your enemies closer,” ya know? Plus, the right-wing nut show is like a cartoon. Listening to Mike Huckabee guesting on Todd Starnes today was so good. They talked about the “redneck riviera” and referred pompously to those god-fearing Americans like them and how the stormtroopers shouldn’t just raid trump’s lawyer they should also raid bill and hillary’s house and Anthony Weiner’s house.  Just a couple of fat (I don’t know about Starnes, is he fat?), pompous, pious assholes telling us what “real Americans” are like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know. I don’t watch that stuff, ever. I watch Fox more...”keep your enemies closer,” ya know? Plus, the right-wing nut show is like a cartoon. Listening to Mike Huckabee guesting on Todd Starnes today was so good. They talked about the “redneck riviera” and referred pompously to those god-fearing Americans like them and how the stormtroopers shouldn’t just raid trump’s lawyer they should also raid bill and hillary’s house and Anthony Weiner’s house.  Just a couple of fat (I don’t know about Starnes, is he fat?), pompous, pious assholes telling us what “real Americans” are like.


I can see you and Iʻole watching Fox together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can see you and Iʻole watching Fox together.


I wonder which ones help them complete their circle?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One of my all time MSNBC favorites:


LOL, rabbit log.
Sounds like some of the lefty dopes around here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s a shame. MSNBC doesn’t lie like Fox, but still fails to prevent anywhere near a balanced view of the news.


Looking specifically at November 2017, year over year, across the big three networks, cable news revenue increased +3 percent, with Fox seeing the biggest lift, up +9 percent versus last November. CNN is up +1 percent, while MSNBC slipped for the second month in a row, down -8 percent. While MSNBC is down, it also had the most significant increases during the 2016 election.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Except you’re the one looking him up, jackass.


*A Round Peg in a Round hole and all you can think of*
*is jackin an ass......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

“I’ll break your arm, that’s what I’m about to do,” said an Alabama police officer as he wrestled 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons to the ground, pulling her shirt in a way that revealed her breasts and then leaving her chest bare as she was handcuffed.

In a now-viral video, officers can be seen threatening the young black woman inside a Waffle House in Saraland, Alabama. Her mere questioning of why the restaurant was charging her for plastic utensils quickly escalated into a violent police encounter.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-mcclellan-black-women-police_us_5aeb5b6be4b0ab5c3d634fd5


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I’ll break your arm, that’s what I’m about to do,” said an Alabama police officer as he wrestled 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons to the ground, pulling her shirt in a way that revealed her breasts and then leaving her chest bare as she was handcuffed.
> 
> In a now-viral video, officers can be seen threatening the young black woman inside a Waffle House in Saraland, Alabama. Her mere questioning of why the restaurant was charging her for plastic utensils quickly escalated into a violent police encounter.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-mcclellan-black-women-police_us_5aeb5b6be4b0ab5c3d634fd5


I wonder what the rest of the story is?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I’ll break your arm, that’s what I’m about to do,” said an Alabama police officer as he wrestled 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons to the ground, pulling her shirt in a way that revealed her breasts and then leaving her chest bare as she was handcuffed.
> 
> In a now-viral video, officers can be seen threatening the young black woman inside a Waffle House in Saraland, Alabama. Her mere questioning of why the restaurant was charging her for plastic utensils quickly escalated into a violent police encounter.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-mcclellan-black-women-police_us_5aeb5b6be4b0ab5c3d634fd5


How many broken arms?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

It has been clear for some time that the GOP has become the party of Trump. These numbers bring into focus just how close white evangelicalism is to becoming the religion of Trump—and the challenges that identification will present to the movement going forward.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/04/white-evangelicals-cant-quit-donald-trump/558461/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has been clear for some time that the GOP has become the party of Trump. These numbers bring into focus just how close white evangelicalism is to becoming the religion of Trump—and the challenges that identification will present to the movement going forward.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/04/white-evangelicals-cant-quit-donald-trump/558461/


Sucka


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has been clear for some time that the GOP has become the party of Trump. These numbers bring into focus just how close white evangelicalism is to becoming the religion of Trump—and the challenges that identification will present to the movement going forward.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/04/white-evangelicals-cant-quit-donald-trump/558461/


Folks have and will set their religious views aside same as they set aside and disagree with his personal behavior, but support his politics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Folks have and will set their religious views aside same as they set aside and disagree with his personal behavior, but support his politics.


His emotions will keep him from understanding that reality as he did after the election when he retreated to the Safe Zone for some much needed rehab.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I’ll break your arm, that’s what I’m about to do,” said an Alabama police officer as he wrestled 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons to the ground, pulling her shirt in a way that revealed her breasts and then leaving her chest bare as she was handcuffed.
> 
> In a now-viral video, officers can be seen threatening the young black woman inside a Waffle House in Saraland, Alabama. Her mere questioning of why the restaurant was charging her for plastic utensils quickly escalated into a violent police encounter.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-mcclellan-black-women-police_us_5aeb5b6be4b0ab5c3d634fd5



*I have to ask......why did you post that...?*

*And you never said squat about the homeless guy who stabbed/killed a *
*patron in Ventura.....*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

*You are an Opportunistic RACIST Rodent  !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

*Walt Disney World Cancels Christian Music Festival After 34 Years *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Walt Disney World Cancels Christian Music Festival After 34 Years *


Business decision . . . and?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Business decision . . . and?


Just making sure you didn't book tickets.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Business decision . . . and?



*What do you care, you're blackballed from the premise..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just making sure you didn't book tickets.


I don't have to.

https://california.billygraham.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't have to.
> 
> https://california.billygraham.org


Nice.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't have to.
> 
> https://california.billygraham.org



*Read it .....*
*Don't parade it.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

Godless.

*BOIS: Moral Collapse Caused The California STD Crisis, Not Public Health Funding *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

MAY 20, 2018
*The Deceiver and the Royal Wedding*
By Lewis Dovland
As a committed Christian, I was happy to see the open presentation of the Christian faith at Saturday's Royal Wedding. Many watching choose to turn their backs on the truths of God's word and live a secular, non-believing life. That is their choice. They were kind enough to tolerate the message by sitting through it without making faces, and I thank them for their indulgence.

But for some who have never consciously made the decision to be secular, it was a great opportunity to hear a loving viewpoint that society has done its best to block. This includes the Millennial generation, who are the first to have been indoctrinated from the first grade through college into the liberal orthodoxy.

Bishop Michael Curry's sermon started off well, sharing the message of Christ. I thought, "How great! A black American preacher is presenting the message of the love of Christ to hundreds of millions of people." An accomplished preacher and speaker, he was certain to gain the attention of the listener. 

_Then the Deceiver stepped in._ In a quick moment, Bishop Curry turned to the socialist world message of "Love." It snuck in through the side door of the church and landed on the lectern with hardly a noise. Curry later compounded his mistake by going down several rabbit trails that had nothing to do with a wedding, including a discussion of slavery. Worse were comments on Dr. King, who certainly was rolling over in his grave by that point, including quoting Dr. King's favorite Scripture passage from Amos 5:24 about justice. Again, what does that have to do with a wedding?

Why was his talk on "love" so wrong and misguided? Because he wasn't talking about the love of God as Christ defined it – or even as it is defined in the New Testament's first letter of John, Chapter 4, which he also quoted. He just made it sound as though he was. 

In dealing with antonyms, we all know that the opposite of "hot" is "cold" and "day" is "night," but the opposite of "love" is not "hate." The opposite of love is indifference, because as God defines love, it is an action, not a feeling. Feelings can change, but actions accomplish things. Jesus's command to love one another means to take the action of being concerned about others, to help and pray for them and their lives, and not to be indifferent to their sufferings and trials.

But the socialist worldview and their semantical twisting of a lot of words have equated hate and love. In this way: If you want secure borders, then you don't "love" your neighbor. If you speak out against the mass invasion of Europe by specific groups who refuse to assimilate, then you are a hater. And Curry's argument would be, "Well, you certainly aren't showing love to these people."

See how easy it is to mislead the masses? A peppy sermon, delivered with emotion and containing socialist buzzwords, means that Curry will be promoted as the star of the wedding by the left media. Jesus was not a socialist (sorry, my friends on the left). Jesus said to call out sin and to hate the sin but to love the sinner. He did not mean that one should enable the sin, but to help the person in sin to free himself of it. So when the citizens of Europe cry out that a large group of people from other cultures are invading, and refusing to assimilate, to learn the language, and to obey the laws, they are not haters.

The nonviolent movement worked for Dr. King and the Civil Rights movement because America is a good country, with a moral population who obeys the law. But had he or Gandhi tried their movements in Nazi Germany, they would have been crushed under the jackboot, just as Europe today is being undercut by the misguided policies of its leaders.

It's sad to see the Royal Wedding become a platform for social justice sloganeering. Bishop Curry has set back the cause of Christ, and, I submit, even the progress of black American leaders, by this little homily today. Jesus warned us that Satan prowls the earth looking for his next victim who can be converted into sin. I'm sorry we saw his little victory on Saturday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY 20, 2018
> *The Deceiver and the Royal Wedding*
> By Lewis Dovland
> As a committed Christian, I was happy to see the open presentation of the Christian faith at Saturday's Royal Wedding. Many watching choose to turn their backs on the truths of God's word and live a secular, non-believing life. That is their choice. They were kind enough to tolerate the message by sitting through it without making faces, and I thank them for their indulgence.
> ...


"My way of thinking is 'the' way of thinking!" The writer is no, "committed Christian", he's a political hack. "social justice sloganeering"? Is that a bad thing? Or just a 'black' thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "My way of thinking is 'the' way of thinking!" The writer is no, "committed Christian", he's a political hack. "social justice sloganeering"? Is that a bad thing? Or just a 'black' thing?


That's up to you and the other Queen.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

*Joe That Picture should be Hillary Rodham Clinton's " Smut Walk "...*

*Stormy Daniels and her New Boyfriend " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer *
*should lead another procession down Skid Row......I mean we all know *
*HRC, The DNC and Soros's money are paying " Creepy's " bills and charges....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

At last, proof positive God exists,
 


Rachel Dolezal hit with felony theft charge in welfare fraud case
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/24/rachel-dolezal-hit-with-felony-theft-charge-in-welfare-fraud-case.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiy3oOn7KDbAhXrp1kKHSCVD7gQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw0C2W2IetVH6bbVZku11A-5


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At last, proof positive God exists,
> View attachment 2645
> 
> 
> ...


If fraud disturbs you so badly you should google Trump U settlement, lot's of people lost money on that scam.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If fraud disturbs you so badly you should google Trump U settlement, lot's of people lost money on that scam.


Was he convicted of some sort of crime? Maybe just more fake news from the haters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was he convicted of some sort of crime? Maybe just more fake news from the haters.


Oh poor baby, don't cry, your hero is a scam artist, a con-man, a charlatan, a carpetbagger from NYC. He's good at duping people, it's his life's work and you, you are gullible to a fault, no wonder you fell for it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, don't cry, your hero is a scam artist, a con-man, a charlatan, a carpetbagger from NYC. He's good at duping people, it's his life's work and you, you are gullible to a fault, no wonder you fell for it.


Please spit the hook before you spool me, dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If fraud disturbs you so badly you should google Trump U settlement, lot's of people lost money on that scam.


Did any of them lose 25 million?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If fraud disturbs you so badly you should google Trump U settlement, lot's of people lost money on that scam.


_*We currently estimate that Eligible Class Members will receive a payment of 90% of what they paid for Trump University Live Events. *Payments to eligible class members will be made once all claims have been reviewed. The review process is ongoing; periodic updates will be posted on this website._

http://www.trumpuniversitylitigation.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, don't cry, your hero is a scam artist, a con-man, a charlatan, a carpetbagger from NYC. He's good at duping people, it's his life's work and you, you are gullible to a fault, no wonder you fell for it.


Your IPD often leads you to the wrong conclusions.  You did not disappoint.  That's why they call it a settlement my finance challenged friend.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your IPD often leads you to the wrong conclusions.  You did not disappoint.  That's why they call it a settlement my finance challenged friend.


Trump says HE NEVER SETTLES! He's a winner! . . . and he can pardon himself anyways so what's it matter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Go ahead and laugh if you want. The point is that, as governing and media establishments in the age of entertainment, we’ve lost all perspective. We can no longer differentiate what’s entirely superfluous from what seems superfluous but might really matter.

We read this mesmerizing stuff about alien encounters, and then, amazingly, we move on to something like Pruitt’s mattress, in the time it takes to eat a bowl of cereal.

When I was a kid, memories of the moon landing were still fresh enough that we drank Tang and played with plastic space modules. The country had a sense of wonder and destiny, and its leaders — for all their evident flaws — pushed to expand our definition of boundaries, along with our understanding of who we really are.

Now, instead of looking out with fascination and curiosity, we turn inward with fear and resentment. At exactly the moment when we might want to hold ourselves out as worthy leaders of the planet, we ratify an “America First” approach that doesn’t even include the Canadians.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/not-much-intelligent-life-washington-outer-space-another-story-090024261.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=e52a2079-7531-3b02-af35-103e35afc7bf&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go ahead and laugh if you want. The point is that, as governing and media establishments in the age of entertainment, we’ve lost all perspective. We can no longer differentiate what’s entirely superfluous from what seems superfluous but might really matter.
> 
> We read this mesmerizing stuff about alien encounters, and then, amazingly, we move on to something like Pruitt’s mattress, in the time it takes to eat a bowl of cereal.
> 
> ...


That is what happens when leftist, radical hippies take over the government.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is what happens when leftist, radical hippies take over the government.


Didn't read the actual article did you? It's a quick read, even you could do it in less than, say, maybe 5 minutes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't read the actual article did you? It's a quick read, even you could do it in less than, say, maybe 5 minutes?


No, I read what you posted.
Just a partisan hit piece, nothing new here.
This is what happens when leftist, radical hippies take over the media.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I read what you posted.
> Just a partisan hit piece, nothing new here.
> This is what happens when leftist, radical hippies take over the media.


So, having not read the piece, are you saying you do or do not agree with the premise? 

*Hint: You may have to actually read the piece to make any assessment thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, having not read the piece, are you saying you do or do not agree with the premise?
> 
> *Hint: You may have to actually read the piece to make any assessment thereof.


I read it and it is just a liberal hit piece on Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read it and it is just a liberal hit piece on Trump.


Boy are you touchy little snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Boy are you touchy little snowflake.


What did I say that is not true?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did I say that is not true?


The response duck was looking for was "I know you are but what am I"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did I say that is not true?


What made it a "hit piece"? What did the article get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The response duck was looking for was "I know you are but what am I"?


Oh, hey Mr. Magoo, are you lost again?


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At last, proof positive God exists,
> View attachment 2645
> 
> 
> ...


*Bwhaaaaaaaa.......That's a Lot of " Spray " tan to reach Felony....*

*Bwhaaaaaaaaa !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The response duck was looking for was "I know you are but what am I"?



*Rodent also likes " neener neeener neeener " until the groin shot.*

*Then his utterance is just " Ugh "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump says HE NEVER SETTLES! He's a winner! . . . and he can pardon himself anyways so what's it matter?


So all of a sudden you believe what he says about settling?  Too funny.  Like I said my finance challenged friend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, having not read the piece, are you saying you do or do not agree with the premise?
> 
> *Hint: You may have to actually read the piece to make any assessment thereof.


Too bad you read your article and not something to help you articulate what a settlement actually is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What made it a "hit piece"? What did the article get wrong?


Pruitt, Melania, you get it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pruitt, Melania, you get it.


So nothing eh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing eh?


That’s what a hit piece is genius


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s what a hit piece is genius


So telling the truth is, from your side of the argument, considered a "hit piece", yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So telling the truth is, from your side of the argument, considered a "hit piece", yeah, that makes sense.


Disingenuous at best, e-junior.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, hey Mr. Magoo, are you lost again?


Muahahahahaha......only in your dreams dick wad......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So all of a sudden you believe what he says about settling?  Too funny.  Like I said my finance challenged friend.


What happen to your sarcasm detector? Did you loan it to Mr. Magoo, i.e. LE, and he lost it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Disingenuous at best, e-junior.


Funny how all ya all cry foul yet can't show where it occurred . . . aka truth hurts don't it. This will all eventually pass and then you will deny Trump as you have all the others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Celibacy and STDs
TREVOR THOMAS
No moral code has proved better than Christianity at producing a healthy, productive, responsible, and moral individual and society. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/celibacy_and_stds.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

If they want to meet allah we should facilitate their request.
*Erdogan Predicts ‘War Between the Cross and Crescent’ over Austria Mosque Closures*
8963EmailGoogle+Twitter






ADRIAN DENNIS/AFP/Getty
10 Jun 20187,317
*Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan attacked Austria’s impending closure of mosques and consequent expulsion of Turkish-funded imams, saying the move is anti-Islamic while promising a response.*
“These measures taken by the Austrian prime minister are, I fear, leading the world towards a war between the cross and the crescent,” Erdogan said in a speech in Istanbul covered by AFP.


Austria’s populist government made the announcement on Friday morning at a press conference as part of the governing coalition’s campaign against radical Islamic ideology and the influence of countries like Turkey in the Austrian Islamic community, _Kronen Zeitung_ reports.

Media reports that between 40 and 60 imams, including their families, could be expelled in total. The imams all stand accused of receiving funding from abroad. Official investigations have been launched in 11 cases. Two of the imams had already been denied extensions to their residency permits.

Among the mosques facing closure is the Mosque of the Grey Wolves on Antonsplatz, in the working-class Vienna district of Favoriten, where the Gallipoli reenactment took place.

The other six mosques are in Vienna, Upper Austria and Carinthia, in all of which hardline salafist teachings are said to be widespread.

Mr. Erdogan, speaking Saturday, said: “They say they’re going to kick our religious men out of Austria. Do you think we will not react if you do such a thing?”

“That means we’re going to have to do something,” he added without elaborating.

Around 360,000 people of Turkish origin live in Austria, including 117,000 Turkish nationals.

Relations between Ankara and Vienna have been strained since a failed coup against Erdogan in 2016 which was followed by a wave of arrests. Mr. Erdogan’s speech precedes presidential and legislative elections on June 24 in which he faces stiff opposition.

During last year’s Turkish referendum on expanding the president’s powers, tensions ran high between Vienna and Ankara after Austria said it would not allow campaign-related events.

The new policy comes after a number of scandals involving mosques in Austria, including one in which Islamists were plotting to overthrow the government to replace it with an Islamic caliphate. The ATIB association came under fire last week when a Turkish mosque posted images of young children swearing oaths to the Turkish state


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

If you can't beat em, join em.
*Vatican family rally to welcome gays...** 
*
*Report on Pennsylvania priest abuse to be most extensive yet...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you can't beat em, join em.
> *Vatican family rally to welcome gays...**
> *
> *Report on Pennsylvania priest abuse to be most extensive yet...*


Every group has bad apples, cults included.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If they want to meet allah we should facilitate their request.
> *Erdogan Predicts ‘War Between the Cross and Crescent’ over Austria Mosque Closures*
> 8963EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> ...


You do realize those are men in disguise, right? . . . and that image is photoshopped?


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every group has bad apples, cults included.


*Cults are bad apples....by the bushel.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize those are men in disguise, right? . . . and that image is photoshopped?


I was driving to Lancaster a few years ago for soccer and a lady in one of those head to toe eyeslit outfits pull up beside us and it was just a bit alarming to see.
Weird.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was driving to Lancaster a few years ago for soccer and a lady in one of those head to toe eyeslit outfits pull up beside us and it was just a bit alarming to see.
> Weird.


The wife has had problems checking them in for flights, "We have to confirm who you are."


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize those are men in disguise, right? . . . and that image is photoshopped?



*The fact that YOU know Muslim men do that is quite alarming given YOUR party of*
*Criminals wants them to have the freedom to wear that crap.*
*It's nothing more than a disguise so males can move around in public unnoticed and*
*subvert/undermine authority while going about their criminal ways....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

WATCH: Steve Scalise Makes Play On First Pitch Of Congressional Baseball Game. Teammates Go Wild.
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31873/watch-steve-scalise-makes-play-first-pitch-james-barrett?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjrrre78tTbAhXl54MKHZgmCIkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2biyqwI_kFRf18vnF4cljZ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2790
> 
> WATCH: Steve Scalise Makes Play On First Pitch Of Congressional Baseball Game. Teammates Go Wild.
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31873/watch-steve-scalise-makes-play-first-pitch-james-barrett?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjrrre78tTbAhXl54MKHZgmCIkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2biyqwI_kFRf18vnF4cljZ&ampcf=1


Do you believe in the miracle of God?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was driving to Lancaster a few years ago for soccer and a lady in one of those head to toe eyeslit outfits pull up beside us and it was just a bit alarming to see.
> Weird.


Assassins Creed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Hot Air

A Happy Father’s Day Sunday reflection
2 hours ago


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/17/happy-fathers-day-sunday-reflection/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjVwbStoNvbAhVKnKwKHS2QBNkQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw2e07ilhJOn2jf8TAnV_IDP


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

*PERVPRO was created for the Clinton's.....*
*" Act Like It Never Happened "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Glory to God,


Armed Citizen Who Stopped Alleged Carjacker Says It Was Outgrowth of His Role as Pastor and Father
5 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/21/armed-citizen-who-killed-carjacker-pastor-father/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiPkYjBlefbAhVM64MKHbKEDoQQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2nbJfDwLugeFQU8j6uk7PI


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


I was hoping to learn something about supply side economics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Crazy,
TheBlaze

‘Get the hell out of my church!’: Catholic priest goes ballistic on grieving family at funeral
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/07/02/get-the-hell-out-of-my-church-catholic-priest-goes-ballistic-on-grieving-family-at-funeral/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjn_6no3YLcAhUi3YMKHXX4CT4QqUMIKTAA&usg=AOvVaw1DC_JRD1uqcYgt5qEq5Iw3&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy,
> TheBlaze
> 
> ‘Get the hell out of my church!’: Catholic priest goes ballistic on grieving family at funeral
> ...


So, are you pointing out lunacy and division to call it out or are you reveling in it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, are you pointing out lunacy and division to call it out or are you reveling in it?


I think you can read and you are living crazy, you figure it out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you can read and you are living crazy, you figure it out.


As you said, "Do you have an opinion here?".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


How you safe space people doing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Even you heathens should be able to appreciate this.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The wife has had problems checking them in for flights, "We have to confirm who you are."


*Stand on your own two feet, you pick the fights.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Chicago Cardinal: I Wish Justice Scalia Lived to See Pope Outlaw Death Penalty*
15EmailGoogle+Twitter


*KOOKS ALL AROUND, ESPECIALLY THE POPE*





Scott Olson/Getty Images/Somodevilla/Getty Images
6 Aug 2018317
*Cardinal Blase Cupich, the Archbishop of Chicago, told a panel last week that he wished Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia had lived long enough to see Pope Francis declare the death penalty “inadmissible.”*
“Would that he had lived to be here today, to see what the pope has done, because I think it would cause him to rethink that,” Cupich said, in reference to a Scalia quote read by the panel moderator, Ronald J. Tabak, the chair of the ABA’s death penalty committee.


In the quote read from a 2002 article in the journal _First Things_, Justice Scalia noted that Christian societies, confident in eternal life, tended to be less horrified by the death penalty than secular societies.

“Indeed, it seems to me that the more Christian a country is, the _less_ likely it is to regard the death penalty as immoral,” Scalia wrote. “Abolition has taken its firmest hold in post-Christian Europe and has least support in the church-going United States. I attribute that to the fact that for the believing Christian, death is no big deal.”

“I think that his understanding of salvation has great limitations. It’s an atomistic view of salvation, that is, as individuals,” Cupich said. “God saves a people. God doesn’t just save by individuals. How is it that we integrate human beings into society, especially those at the margins? That’s the question we should be posing here.”

As Breitbart News reported, on August 2, Pope Francis amended the _Catechism of the Catholic Church_ regarding its teaching on capital punishment, declaring the death penalty to be “inadmissible” and saying that the Church “works with determination for its abolition worldwide.”

The new text of the relevant number, 2267, recognizes that recourse to the death penalty “was long considered an appropriate response to the gravity of certain crimes and an acceptable, albeit extreme, means of safeguarding the common good,” but adds that this is no longer the case.


Cupich said that he believes capital punishment to be intimately related to abortion.

“Erasing the innate value of individual lives because of crimes committed, and removing such criminals from the human family, is an echo of the violence done to human dignity when pro-choice advocates imply that the life developing in the womb is not ‘real human’ life,” Cupich said.

Cupich also said that he understood some Catholics would struggle with the church’s teaching on the death penalty due to “a desire to restore the order of justice that has been so viciously violated.”

“But there is a flaw in that way of thinking,” Cupich said. “When the state imposes the death penalty, it proclaims that taking one human life counterbalances the taking of another life. This is profoundly mistaken.”

Justice Scalia’s son, Christopher, who holds a PhD in English, challenged Cardinal Cupich in a series of posts on Twitter, saying that the cardinal did not give “a very good answer.”

When Cardinal Cupich said that the pope’s recent decision would have caused Justice Scalia to rethink his position on the death penalty, he was mistaken, his son said.

“But the belief that the new catechism would have changed his mind assumes that the pope presented any new arguments my father hadn’t already addressed,” Mr. Scalia tweeted, noting that this was clear from the full essay from which the passage had been read.

As for Cupich’s assertion that Justice Scalia’s understanding of salvation was “atomistic,” his son said that such a reply was “irrelevant to the passage in question.”

Scalia said:

And my father elsewhere expressed agreement with the traditional Catholic belief that “the primary purpose of the punishment which society inflicts is ‘to redress the disorder caused by the offense’,” which is far from atomistic, as it recognizes that because certain crimes do such damage not only to individuals, but to the broader society, capital punishment is the only way to restore order. Agree or disagree with that belief, it’s not an atomistic view.

“I’m glad the moderator quoted my father at this panel. I do wish, though, that Cardinal Cupich had provided a better informed response,” he concluded.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

*No Comment? That's a first from this BooB.*

*Vatican’s Response to Hundreds of Predator Priests Abusing 1,000 Children:

‘No Comment’*

The Vatican had “no comment” when asked about hundreds of Pennsylvania priests sexually abusing a thousand children


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*What did Scalia REALLY die from.....?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *No Comment? That's a first from this BooB.*
> 
> *Vatican’s Response to Hundreds of Predator Priests Abusing 1,000 Children:*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/16/nolte-vatican-no-comment-about-hundreds-of-predator-priests-abusing-1000-children/*
> ...


He’s been more concerned with global warming   Lately.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*Creationism :*

*The belief that the universe and living organisms *
*originate from specific acts of divine creation, as in *
*the biblical account, rather than by natural processes*
* such as evolution.*









*Which is it ....*

*A. Divine Creation.*

*B. Evolution.*

*C. Planet seeding by Lifeforms much more advanced than us.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

It may be time to take a hard look at these people,
*Pope silent on claim he ignored abuse...*

*Cardinals defend selves over cover-up storm...** 
*
*Diocese buys $2.3M home for retiring bishop...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Stand on your own two feet, you pick the fights.*


Do you have any idea what you are trying to say?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any idea what you are trying to say?


*You have a big problem with " Intent ".....*


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, are you pointing out lunacy and division to call it out or are you reveling in it?


The summer I was 16, I attended a National Science Foundation Math Camp.  The topics were things that were within the technical reach of math nerds of that age (probability, number theory, abstract algebra, and a weekly seminar on different things like multi-value logic or inequalities).  The profs and interns were from local colleges in the Worcester, Mass, area, and room and board was provided by the normal summer session of Assumption Prep School, a Worcester Catholic boys boarding school known for preparing young men to attend Assumption College in Worcester, where they would be studying for the priesthood.  We NSF-ers were excused from the twice-a-day Mass, except we had to check in at the Sunday evening Mass after being allowed off campus all day (perhaps with visiting family).  At the end of calling the roll and making the weekly announcements, Father John, the school Principal, would turn to the altar and start praying.  All the observant Catholics would flop down their kneelers and bow in prayer while we math heathens headed out the door for the rec room.  Because of all that, I got to know Father John fairly well - he liked to join in during the swimming hours in the school's pool - but it didn't occur to me until decades later that he might have had some private motive for his friendly behavior toward all us young men.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It may be time to take a hard look at these people,
> *Pope silent on claim he ignored abuse...*
> 
> *Cardinals defend selves over cover-up storm...**
> ...


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/archbishop-carlo-maria-vigano-claims-against-pope-francis-like-an-earthquake-for-the-church/

There is a battle going on within the church.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *No Comment? That's a first from this BooB.*
> 
> *Vatican’s Response to Hundreds of Predator Priests Abusing 1,000 Children:*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/16/nolte-vatican-no-comment-about-hundreds-of-predator-priests-abusing-1000-children/*
> ...


The need for "celibate" priests has come and gone long, long ago.
The original Catholic church had no such requirement.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The summer I was 16, I attended a National Science Foundation Math Camp.  The topics were things that were within the technical reach of math nerds of that age (probability, number theory, abstract algebra, and a weekly seminar on different things like multi-value logic or inequalities).  The profs and interns were from local colleges in the Worcester, Mass, area, and room and board was provided by the normal summer session of Assumption Prep School, a Worcester Catholic boys boarding school known for preparing young men to attend Assumption College in Worcester, where they would be studying for the priesthood.  We NSF-ers were excused from the twice-a-day Mass, except we had to check in at the Sunday evening Mass after being allowed off campus all day (perhaps with visiting family).  At the end of calling the roll and making the weekly announcements, Father John, the school Principal, would turn to the altar and start praying.  All the observant Catholics would flop down their kneelers and bow in prayer while we math heathens headed out the door for the rec room.  Because of all that, I got to know Father John fairly well - he liked to join in during the swimming hours in the school's pool - but it didn't occur to me until decades later that he might have had some private motive for his friendly behavior toward all us young men.


The Catholic Church is quite comfortable with fascism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/archbishop-carlo-maria-vigano-claims-against-pope-francis-like-an-earthquake-for-the-church/
> 
> There is a battle going on within the church.


This has been well known for at least 20 years, remember Mahoney?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This has been well known for at least 20 years, remember Mahoney?


Its been going on longer than that.
Most people, including Catholics, have no clue why the church requires a vow of celibacy for the priesthood.
It made sense at one time, (in a way) but it has absolutely no purpose today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its been going on longer than that.
> Most people, including Catholics, have no clue why the church requires a vow of celibacy for the priesthood.
> It made sense at one time, (in a way) but it has absolutely no purpose today.


So you are OK with openly gay priests?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are OK with openly gay priests?



*Well.....what's your " position " on the matter.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*Not helping.*

*Chicago Cardinal: Global Warming, Migrants Are ‘Bigger Agenda’ than Sex Abuse*
529


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Well.....what's your " position " on the matter.....*


I'm not Catholic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Catholic Church is quite comfortable with fascism.


Sounds like a nice fit for you big govʻt types.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not Catholic.


But you are fascist Mr. one size fits all government goon.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Well.....what's your " position " on the matter.....*


Hands on ankles after dropping communion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a nice fit for you big govʻt types.


It has become apparent in the last year and a half what form of government you prefer. Is that why you joined the Navy?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not Catholic.


*Nor are you properly educated it appears...... *

*You still have " somewhat " of a brain and you can " try ' to convey an*
*opinion developed within that thick skull you carry upon your shoulders *
*on the matter instead of regurgitating Democratic talking points....*

*Because so far you appear like a spoiled/soiled brat in a sandbox with *
*red ants.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has become apparent in the last year and a half what form of government you prefer. Is that why you joined the Navy?



*That's just Low and Stupid......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has become apparent in the last year and a half what form of government you prefer. Is that why you joined the Navy?


It has become apparent in the last year and a half what form of government you prefer. Is that why you joined the Union?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It has become apparent in the last year and a half what form of government you prefer. Is that why you joined the Union?


Must you continue to show your ignorance of all things? Thick with cut & paste like the rest of your nutter friends. Every time you people attempt to step out on your own it you foolish. You should stick with the pre-packaged propaganda talking points you are fed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you continue to show your ignorance of all things? Thick with cut & paste like the rest of your nutter friends. Every time you people attempt to step out on your own it you foolish. You should stick with the pre-packaged propaganda talking points you are fed.


You are never happy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has become apparent in the last year and a half what form of government you prefer. Is that why you joined the Navy?


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you continue to show your ignorance of all things? Thick with cut & paste like the rest of your nutter friends. Every time you people attempt to step out on your own it you foolish. You should stick with the pre-packaged propaganda talking points you are fed.


Fascist


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you continue to show your ignorance of all things? Thick with cut & paste like the rest of your nutter friends. Every time you people attempt to *step out on your own it you foolish*. You should stick with the pre-packaged propaganda talking points you are fed.


*Care for another plate of bitter crow Mr Rodent......*

*Underwater Basket Weaving 101/102 seems to be the *
*courses you excelled in......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*One Chick-fil-A Owner is Proving Why the Christian Chicken Chain is the Best Fast Food Chain in America*
Brandon Morse
During construction, Owner Chris Spires says his team members will be deployed throughout the area, serving with non-profit organizations including schools, parks and recreation, and Active Grace, a center that helps the homeless transition back to work.

After the restaurant is remodeled, it will reportedly have two drive-thru ordering lanes that will merge into a single payment and pickup lane.

Spires says he’s hoping to give back to the community that has supported him.

“For the past 14 years, I have served the Plainfield community side by side with some amazing Team Members,” said Spires. “The support of our amazing community is the reason we are able to expand and renovate our restaurant. We are thrilled to spend some time while we are closed supporting organizations that make Plainfield and the surrounding areas such a wonderful place to live and do business.”


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*Planet seeding, not creationism.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*G-2 Solar System seeding of Humanoid Lifeforms....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

How can anyone donate to the catholic church any more?
*Record $27.5 million settlement in NY Catholic child sex abuse case...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you continue to show your ignorance of all things? Thick with cut & paste like the rest of your nutter friends. Every time you people attempt to step out on your own it you foolish. You should stick with the pre-packaged propaganda talking points you are fed.


"You people".... now that's not a racist derogatory statement. Keep it up Rat boy, soon your alcoholic stupor is gonna get you in some big trouble.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are never happy.


He's an angry drunk...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How can anyone donate to the catholic church any more?
> *Record $27.5 million settlement in NY Catholic child sex abuse case...*


I quit when the proposed land for a Catholic High School in Oceanside near the Mission San Luis Rey had to be sold to pay for what some of those priests had done.
I planned on having my kids go to school there.
Im still Catholic, but I dont participate like I used to.
Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you continue to show your ignorance of all things? Thick with cut & paste like the rest of your nutter friends. Every time you people attempt to step out on your own it you foolish. You should stick with the pre-packaged propaganda talking points you are fed.


Vintage rat babble.
Some of your finest work yet.
Bravo, rat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I quit when the proposed land for a Catholic High School in Oceanside near the Mission San Luis Rey had to be sold to pay for what some of those priests had done.
> I planned on having my kids go to school there.
> Im still Catholic, but I dont participate like I used to.
> Sad.


Very sad, I am sure the church helps a bunch of people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Trump: Expected to Advance Religious Liberty at the UN
KEN BLACKWELL
The Trump administration has done something admirable.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/trump_expected_to_advance_religious_liberty_at_the_un.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> "You people".... now that's not a racist derogatory statement. Keep it up Rat boy, soon your alcoholic stupor is gonna get you in some big trouble.


But I like using "You people".  They crack me up.....daily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

‘Vice Pope’ Says Cardinal McCarrick’s Homosexual Abuse Was a ‘Private Matter’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But I like using "You people".  They crack me up.....daily.


At least they are good for something.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least they are good for something.


Those people...smh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Chicago priest burns rainbow flag in 'exorcism,' calls sex abuse 'a gay thing'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

It's time for this pope to be called home, to hell.

NOVEMBER 13, 2018
*Pope Francis goes back to being 'Dictator Pope'*
By Monica Showalter
Pope Francis has been credibly accused by Church dissidents of being a "dictator pope," a title which reportedly gets his goat, but well, he's living up to it with his latest move with the U.S. bishops.

According to the Daily Caller:

The U.S. Conference of Catholic Bishops (USCCB) planned to adopt new protocols to hold bishops accountable concerning sex abuse, but the Vatican halted their efforts Monday.

Cardinal Daniel DiNardo, president of the USCCB, announced Monday that the Vatican had instructed U.S. bishops to postpone their vote on adopting a new code of conduct for bishops, which would hold them accountable for committing or failing to report abuse, until a February meeting of bishops’ conference presidents from around the world in Rome. The Vatican also instructed them to delay their vote on establishing a lay commission to oversee investigations of reported clergy sexual abuse.

“At the insistence of the Holy See, we will not be voting on the two action items,” DiNardo told the bishops, according to The Washington Post.

The bishops, who are a namby pamby bunch on traditional church morals and only get excited when the topic turns to 'justice' for illegal immigrants to break U.S. law by not having to live in their Catholic democracies back home, are trying to vote on mealy mouthed items such as a 'code of conduct for bishops' (You'd think they wouldn't have to be told if they got to the bishop level, but o.k.), and probably more important, the release of all documents surrounding the Cardinal Theodore McCarrick scandal. McCarrick of course is the one who bedded seminarians and then got involved with pederasty, engaging in all manner of abuse until the law caught up with him and he got safe haven in the Vatican. The latter is probably what's got the Vatican bothered, because, well, the Pope has been credibly accused by a former Vatican diplomat of covering up the McCarrick scandal and using McCarrick as his bishop-picker in some sort of lavender-mafia deal, and such documents might well show it.

As you may imagine, this isn't going over well with many Catholics and Catholic-watchers:


Fr. Kevin M. Cusick (Blue Check Mark here)@MCITLFrAphorism

True to form, "dictator Pope": Vatican cancels US bishops’ vote on sex abuse reform measures http://bit.ly/2JZvSRO  via @cnalive


71
7:51 AM - Nov 12, 2018
Twitter Ads info and privacy

*Vatican cancels US bishops’ vote on sex abuse reform measures*
Cardinal Daniel DiNardo, president of the U.S. bishops’ conference has told the American bishops that they will not vote on two key p





John Gehring@gehringdc

The Vatican just made a big mistake in asking US bishops to delay their votes on clergy abuse protocols. The optics are terrible, and it sends a message, intended or not, that Rome doesn't recognize the urgency of the moment. #USCCB18

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1061989078785290241


https://twitter.com/gehringdc/status/1061989078785290241




Pastor Greg Locke

✔@pastorlocke

The Vatican delays vote to help with massive sexual abuse problem. How sick! Apparently pedolphilia is big business for the Catholic Church. Call it out for what it is. He ain’t a Pope, he’s a pimp.


197
9:22 AM - Nov 12, 2018




Sohrab Ahmari

✔@SohrabAhmari

The Vatican intervention into the @USCCB conference makes the bishops look impotent and turns their anti-abuse meeting into a pantomime sham.

My column in Tuesday's NYPost. https://nypost.com/2018/11/12/the-vatican-blocks-a-vital-step-against-abuse/ …


96
4:57 PM - Nov 12, 2018
Twitter Ads info and privacy

*The Vatican blocks a vital step against abuse*
This week’s gathering of America’s Catholic bishops in Baltimore had been billed as the most important such meeting since the 2002 assembly that came in the wake of the abuse revelations in

nypost.com

52 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


Because what we have here is a weak, feeble effort by U.S. bishops to clean up after the tremendous Church scandal involving abuses of children, and make the Church much better, and now the Vatican telling them - at the last minute no less - to not vote on it. Which of course makes the bishops look very weak, something they aren't supposed to be, given church hierarchy teachings. The other thing the Church has always supported has been allowing governance matters to take place at the lowest possible level of hierarchy, and well, this is a negation of that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's time for this pope to be called home, to hell.
> 
> NOVEMBER 13, 2018
> *Pope Francis goes back to being 'Dictator Pope'*
> ...


Tell the ex-plumber, he's the devout (sic) Catholic (LOL!).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell the ex-plumber, he's the devout (sic) Catholic (LOL!).


The plumber is a wise man, he knows.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell the ex-plumber, he's the devout (sic) Catholic (LOL!).


Heʻs telling you because you and the Pope share the same climate alarmist views you religious freak.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 26, 2018)

Hmmm...why does this sound familiar? 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6424407/Every-person-spawned-single-pair-adults-living-200-000-years-ago-scientists-claim.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs telling you because you and the Pope share the same climate alarmist views you religious freak.


That ratboy is a blissful piece of work....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell the ex-plumber, he's the devout (sic) Catholic (LOL!).


I am Catholic.
Devout? On the sinner scale from one to ten, Im probably one Our Father and three Hail Mary's from the bottom.
Its me, not God.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Mets GM: Tebow ‘One Step Away’ from Major Leagues


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*You just can't make this shit up.*

*Catholic World Youth Day to Focus on Immigration, Environment, Women*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Throw the bum out,
*Pope blind spot on sex abuse threatens legacy...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*Texas couple: God ‘purposefully connected’ us to kids found chained in horrific abuse case*





 By Caleb Parke | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below

_

"In my mind I heard God say, 'Those are the parents I have chosen for those children,'" Nealy told the San Antonio Express-News.

Continue Reading Below



But getting the siblings into the Shaw’s loving arms was challenging. According to court testimony, the children’s mother left the kids in the care of friends, who ended up physically abusing them.

The mother, Cheryl Reed, and her two friends, Deandre Dorch and Porucha Phillips, ended up getting convicted and sentenced. The Shaws also adopted a child Reed had while she was in jail.

Shaw said she put her faith in God to help her and the children through the turmoil.






Naomi and Josiah Shaw were rescued from a horrific abusive situation in 2016. Today they are happy and healthy with a "forever family." (LaKenya Shaw)

“God is faithful,” LaKenya added. “No matter what the hardships are – God can do it. Just trust God, and He brings it all together. Romans 8:28. We live by that.”

Nealy, who is the godmother of the children, set up a GoFundMe with the goal of $150,000 to help the Shaws get a larger home.

“We’re honored that God would just choose us and trust us with these kids,” LaKenya Shaw said. “These kids are living their best life right now…because they’re loved and they know it and they’re safe. They have a family. They’re not missing anything. Aunts, uncles, cousins, they have all that. It’s a beautiful thing that they’re thriving – to see these three kids laughing and just being kids, at the end of this day, it’s just beautiful.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*'Biblical Literacy' Classes In Public Schools Get Boost From Trump: 'Great!' *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'Biblical Literacy' Classes In Public Schools Get Boost From Trump: 'Great!' *


Impeach the Mother effer they say!  The most impeachable crime yet!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Impeach the Mother effer they say!  The most impeachable crime yet!


They gotta have something by now. KeK.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

GLENN TV APRIL 18, 2019

*Tim Tebow's 'Night to Shine' reminds us why ALL life is valuable*



THEBLAZE STAFF




Tim Tebow's 'Night to Shine' is a prom event for people with special needs. In the video below, you'll meet the unstoppable, effervescent Bailey and follow along as she reminds us why ALL life is valuable.


Watch the video below:
https://www.theblaze.com/glenn-tv/tim-tebow-night-to-shine

Tim Tebow's 'Night to Shine' will give you all the feels


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Web results
Watch: Chick-fil-A Cow Surprises Boy Battling Brain Tumor on Easter Sunday – ...
Faithwire › 2019/04/25 › watch-chick-fil...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.faithwire.com/2019/04/25/watch-chick-fil-a-cow-surprises-boy-battling-brain-tumor-on-easter-sunday/&ved=2ahUKEwjX-LjbrOzhAhUISq0KHUwBDnEQFjALegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw3CSI4RahBrfLTNDkITYpUJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey won't be removing his Easter Facebook post … ever
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/25/arizona-gov-doug-ducey-wont-be-removing-his-easter-facebook-post-ever/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

New York Times corrects editing error that made Jesus a Palestinian; Does Rep. Ilhan Omar know?
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/27/new-york-times-corrects-editing-error-that-made-jesus-a-palestinian-does-rep-ilhan-omar-know/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

More Wez, less monkey butt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

The Need for a Moral Backbone
ANTHONY J. DEBLASI
No matter the arguments, the sophistry, the deceptions, God in our lives is a constant, not a variable. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/the_need_for_a_moral_backbone.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

County defies atheist group's demands, keeps crosses on courthouse — and then they're lit up at night like Christmas
 
https://www.theblaze.com/news/county-defies-antheists-crosses-stay-up


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> County defies atheist group's demands, keeps crosses on courthouse — and then they're lit up at night like Christmas
> View attachment 4686
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/county-defies-antheists-crosses-stay-up


Atheist can be cult like as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Atheist can be cult like as well.


Are you married?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you married?


Sorry, I'm not your type.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, I'm not your type.


Type of what?


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2019)

*Creationism vs Evolution*

*Are both wrong ?*

*Could we just be the offspring of an advanced human species who ventured out *
*beyond their Solar system/systems and journeyed here looking for another *
*planet to reside on ....just as we are now actively looking towards the moon, mars *
*and further out....!*
*It's now beyond just a possibility, it is most likely a probability that has been hidden*
*from this planets humanity by its own inhabitants for control...*

*The facts are all around us to suggest that this is the most likely postulation...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Creationism vs Evolution*
> 
> *Are both wrong ?*
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen Ancient Aliens too, for a change, think for yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah I've seen Ancient Aliens too, for a change, think for yourself.


How about you start with reading.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah I've seen Ancient Aliens too, for a change, think for yourself.


*Where in my post did I mention “ Aliens “.....

Think for once, would ya...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about you start with reading.


Every fucking day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about you start with reading.


Polly want a cracker? Your "reading" glitch is unfounded and just another example of a nutter just making shit up and running with it regardless of the lack of validity. You and your 'pals' in here are desperate for attention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Polly want a cracker? Your "reading" glitch is unfounded and just another example of a nutter just making shit up and running with it regardless of the lack of validity. You and your 'pals' in here are desperate for attention.


...and daily laughter.   Thank you.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 265312, member: 1707"

Polly want a cracker? 
*Who's Polly ?*
*Why are you using " Racist " terminology such as " Cracker " ?*


Your "reading" glitch is unfounded and just another 
example of a nutter just making shit up and running 
with it regardless of the lack of validity. 
*The " Glitch " is in your reading ability....continuing education*
*will rectify that...*

You and your 'pals' in here are desperate for attention.
*" We " are desperate to bring attention to *
*low information posters such as YOU !*

/QUOTE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah, there is no God.

*Angels honor Skaggs with emotional no-hit masterpiece*
By GREG BEACHAMtoday




[URL]https://www.apnews.com/a6c8c71d4e8a4ab2b7595c70ec60b8e2[/URL]


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, there is no God.


Why did God permit slanderous news articles speculating on the cause of his death to be published?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Why did God permit slanderous news articles speculating on the cause of his death to be published?


Free Will.
The press is the devil.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Free Will.
> The press is the devil.


Yeah, we should all blindly believe what t says like you, no thanks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, we should all blindly believe what t says like you, no thanks.


MAGA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA.


mAsa= make America stupid again


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> mAsa= make America stupid again


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> mAsa= make America stupid again


Ask and ye shall recieve..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, we should all blindly believe what t says like you, no thanks.


Leave it to you to turn a celeration of life into something unrelated...piece of shit you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5071


Huskers like minded "individuals"


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Why did God permit slanderous news articles speculating
> on the cause of his death to be published?


*God had nothing to do with it.......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 275118, member:







/QUOTE


*Are those the same " Style " of individuals that infected*
* the LAPD from Garcetti's sidewalks .........Not even Villaraigosa *
*was this stupid.....and that's a looooooow bar to crawl under.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5071


Pretty rough looking crowd eh? Laugh the fuck out loud! What a pack of pussies you guys are. OMG, BOO! bitches BOO! WTF? Seriously? Oh fuck now THAT is hilarious! You boys sound like grumpy little old ladies. LOL! Looks like a group of trick or treaters! BOO! mother fucker BOO!


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty rough looking crowd eh? Laugh the fuck out loud! What a pack of pussies you guys are. OMG, BOO! bitches BOO! WTF? Seriously? Oh fuck now THAT is hilarious! You boys sound like grumpy little old ladies. LOL! Looks like a group of trick or treaters! BOO! mother fucker BOO!


*I like how you ended your " Little " rant with seven images of the TRUTH !*
*Yes....Rodent ...You are " Green " with envy/jealousy over POTUS and his *
*spectacular looking wife..............*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty rough looking crowd eh? Laugh the fuck out loud! What a pack of pussies you guys are. OMG, BOO! bitches BOO! WTF? Seriously? Oh fuck now THAT is hilarious! You boys sound like grumpy little old ladies. LOL! Looks like a group of trick or treaters! BOO! mother fucker BOO!


A little drama goes a long way.
Reel it in a tad.

signed, Giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A little drama goes a long way.
> Reel it in a tad.
> 
> signed, Giver.


How is one supposed to take you fools seriously? You pussies are afraid children playing dress up will defeat you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5071


Wait... what image is on that liberal voting democrats red ski mask?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait... what image is on that liberal voting democrats red ski mask?


Its a commie flag.
Shocker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A little drama goes a long way.
> Reel it in a tad.
> 
> signed, Giver.


I laugh everytime I think of that photo and you all with your panties in a bunch, hilarious . . . and you were serious!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I laugh everytime I think of that photo and you all with your panties in a bunch, hilarious . . . and you were serious!


Lets all laugh together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty rough looking crowd eh? Laugh the fuck out loud! What a pack of pussies you guys are. OMG, BOO! bitches BOO! WTF? Seriously? Oh fuck now THAT is hilarious! You boys sound like grumpy little old ladies. LOL! Looks like a group of trick or treaters! BOO! mother fucker BOO!


Need a tissue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets all laugh together.
> View attachment 5075


Is that you?


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How is one supposed to take you fools seriously?
> You pussies are afraid children playing dress up will defeat you.


*Geeeez Lueeez Rodent....*

*You have mentally fallen overboard.....*

*Here's something until acceptance of the TRUTH...!*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Chick-Fil-A Does not Bow to Social Pressure and Becomes Most Favored Restaurant Chain

Posted at 3:03 pm on August 03, 2019 by Brad Slager

_ 






The Chick-fil-A at Mercedes Benz Stadium in Atlanta, GA. Screen grab via CFA.





One company that does not pay heed to the outrage mob benefits as a result.

It has been a constant item in the news that the fast-food chain Chick-Fil-A is targeted as a hate-filled and intolerant business entity. Activist groups have attempted to stage boycotts on the regular, and their childish bleating has even led to politically liberal municipalities to work against allowing the company to perform basic commercial practice in their areas. It is all part of our new social reality of permissive intolerance made in the name of tolerance.

To its credit the company has been mostly muted in these social skirmishes — and also to its benefit. While the chicken purveyor has been routinely demonized in the press it has remained calmly steadfast in its mission statement, and as a result it has only grown in response. The past few years has seen the chain rise among the most successful franchises in the country, and now it has achieved a new accomplishment — Chick-Fil-A has been voted the country’s favorite fast-food restaurant.





As measured by Market Force, which conducts surveys of diners on a variety of metrics, the chicken chain came in ahead of the 2018 most-favored chain, In-And-Out Burger. This has to be a blow to the various leftist activist groups and other social cranks who have taken up the mantle in recent years of making products political, and food racist. (Judd Legum has made this his career’s sole intent.)





It is difficult to remember back to an era when our commercial buying interests were not fraught with all manner of social implication. These days we accept the infinitely fatiguing reality that we are in a state of perpetual hectoring about our marketplaces. On the one hand there is a nobility to voting with your wallet. We have that freedom in the free market, to elect which products we prefer to purchase with our private funds. But the social scolds have taken it to all new levels of outlandish outrage.





These days we are badgered as to which products support nefarious politicians, who the CEOs are who donate to improper organizations, or what brands advertise on the wrong news channel. “If you buy your son a Louisville Slugger you support those who club baby harp seals!!!” It gets so bad that you have to be aware of not only which product you buy, but that the approved item is sold by the approved store. Sure, that soda may have proceeds that go to Planned Parenthood, but if it was bought at a Wal-Mart you are still an evil conservative hate-monger!





This spending dictate recently reached an asinine level when there was a call for people to start boycotting Home Depotbecause one of its founders donates to Donald Trump. The claim was buying a hammer puts money in Trump’s pocket, so we should shop at Lowes instead. Three problems with this effort:
1) The founder had retired from Home Depot over 15 years ago.
2) Another founder was a frequent donor to the Democrats
3) Lowes is a primary donor to GOP candidates.

While Chick-Fil-A has been featured frequently in news cycles it differs from many other companies that have been connected to social activist prolix. Unlike examples such as Target Stores (gendered bathrooms), Dick’s Sporting Goods (gun control), or Gillette Razors (toxic males), the chicken chain has not inserted itself into the social discourse; it has always been dragged into the debate. Each of those above companies boldly made an announced virtue stance, and each ended up suffering commercially as a result.





Meanwhile Chick-Fil-A quietly conducted its business, and look at the rewards it is reaping. Market data shows that the chain is taking in more than double the revenue than McDonald’s restaurants — and that is while famously operating with one fewer business day per week. (Some estimates have shown that by closing on Sundays the company is losing out on roughly $1 billion in additional sales annually.)





It seems the outrage culture that draws so much attention actually carries little influence. Not only do their calls for incensed boycotts mostly fail to have an impact, but companies which cater to the crank-set also suffer. Turns out the blowhards do not easily part with cash. Soon enough the corporate suits may start to realize the impotence these activists actually possess.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

The least Christian man ever in the White House is held up by some of America's 'religious' as a "God send". That illustrates how badly they have twisted and perverted what they believe to be "God's word" into something to fit their own purposes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The least Christian man ever in the White House is held up by some of America's 'religious' as a "God send". That illustrates how badly they have twisted and perverted what they believe to be "God's word" into something to fit their own purposes.


The least Christian man???  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

A Catholic school in Tennessee has reportedly removed the popular Harry Potter book series from its library because they “risk conjuring evil spirits.”

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/catholic-school-bans-harry-potter-books-library-193502232.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

An evangelical leader claimed Sunday that mass shootings are caused by “driving God from the public square,” and specifically by teaching kids about evolution. 

“We’ve taught our kids that they come about by chance through primordial slime and then we’re surprised that they treat their fellow Americans like dirt,” Tony Perkins, head of the Family Research Council, said on “Fox & Friends” one day after a gunman in Texas killed seven and wounded 21 others.

“I think we have to go back to the point where we instill in these children, at least give them the opportunity to know that they’re created in the image of God, therefore they have inherent value,” he added. 

Perkins also claimed it’s impossible to have morality without religion, a view he said George Washington had shared.

He did not, however, offer any theories as to how nations with lower levels of religious adherence manage to avoid mass shootings. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/tony-perkins-mass-shootings-080832225.html


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Catholic school in Tennessee has reportedly removed the popular Harry Potter book series from its library because they “risk conjuring evil spirits.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/catholic-school-bans-harry-potter-books-library-193502232.html


"The curses and spells used in the books are actual curses and spells; which when read by a human being risk conjuring evil spirits into the presence of the person reading the text"

Some people shouldn't be allowed to have contact with children.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> "The curses and spells used in the books are actual curses and spells; which when read by a human being risk conjuring evil spirits into the presence of the person reading the text"
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to have contact with children.


Drag Queen story time?


----------



## messy (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> "The curses and spells used in the books are actual curses and spells; which when read by a human being risk conjuring evil spirits into the presence of the person reading the text"
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to have contact with children.


Another dumbshit state. What is with these republican idiots and their fear of everything?
Those dumbshit states (you know, tenn, ala. ark, miss., ky) have the lowest life expectancy, of course. They should be more afraid of Big Gulps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Another dumbshit state. What is with these republican idiots and their fear of everything?
> Those dumbshit states (you know, tenn, ala. ark, miss., ky) have the lowest life expectancy, of course. They should be more afraid of Big Gulps.


Why are you so concerned? The world is going to end in 11 years and 6 months anyway. I know you people keep saying that sort of thing, but I am sure you really mean it this time. Just ask AOC.
Live it up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Another dumbshit state. What is with these republican idiots and their fear of everything?
> Those dumbshit states (you know, tenn, ala. ark, miss., ky) have the lowest life expectancy, of course. They should be more afraid of Big Gulps.


Like Fries U grads.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Another dumbshit state. What is with these republican idiots and their fear of everything?
> Those dumbshit states (you know, tenn, ala. ark, miss., ky) have the lowest life expectancy, of course. They should be more afraid of Big Gulps.


That's why they like t (besides that they want to offend "intellectuals" aka people with a thought process), t is a big gulp slurping, everything is a conspiracy against 'em guy just like them.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why they like t (besides that they want to offend "intellectuals" aka people with a thought process), t is a big gulp slurping, everything is a conspiracy against 'em guy just like them.



*Geeeeeez are you TDSing today.....go for a walk or something...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Geeeeeez are you TDSing today.....go for a walk or something...*


That’s every bloody day for him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why they like t (besides that they want to offend "intellectuals" aka people with a thought process), t is a big gulp slurping, everything is a conspiracy against 'em guy just like them.


Mueller’s t-bagging of you people is hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

__
_
Did You Know In-N-Out is Spreading the Word of God? The Chain’s President Opens Up About Her Family’s Christian Principles

Posted at 8:40 pm on October 07, 2019 by Alex Parker

 







Do you know the joy of a Double Double? Have you felt the elation of Animal Style fries?

The West’s best fast food chain has a secret, and it’s right beneath their reasonably-priced one-way tickets to palatable ecstasy.

On the bottom of cups and cartons at In-N-Out sit messages to the delectable destination’s customers.

Here’s one:

“For a righteous man falls seven times, and rises again, But the wicked stumble in time of calamity.”

Proverbs 24:16 (NASB)

That’s beneath the french fry tray.

Want a refreshing beverage? Here’s what your root beer will tell you:

“For God so loved the world, that He gave His [a]only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life.”

John 3:16 (NASB)

Even water comes with a reminder:

“Jesus said to him, ‘I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me.'”

John 14:6 (NASB).

You could go your whole life and never know the references were there; In-N-Out isn’t into beating people over the heads.

But the privately-owned portal to heaven and the family overseeing it were both founded on Christian principles.


Speaking to The Christian Post recently, President Lynsi Snyder — whose grandparents launched the hit hamburger haven in 1948 — discussed her personal trials and her help from above.


The 37-year-old lost her father when she was 17. That led to drug and alcohol abuse, as well as three rocky marriages.

But that was then:

“I finally found that the deep need in my heart can only be filled by Jesus and my identity in Him.”

Now, in addition to running a restaurant empire — she became a billionaire before the age of 35 — Lynsi is sponsor of the Army of Love ministry.

The organization’s purpose: to “unify the body of Christ into soldiers” and “unite various ministries.”

She wants to share the joy she’s found:


“The battle over souls is being waged in the heavenly. We want to be on the front lines of this battle to save the lost and bring fallen Christians back to their first love.”

As for the scriptures — which were her Uncle Richard’s idea — she explained, “It’s a family business and will always be, and that’s a family touch.”

Richard began with John 3:16 on the bottom of cups to honor his own rededication to God.

As for a commitment to expansion, Lynsi’s content to keep the Christian-owned burger joint small:

“I like that we’re unique. That we’re not on every corner. You put us in every state and it takes away some of its luster.”

It seems to be working out; In-N-Out’s current worth is estimated at $3 billion.

If you land anywhere near one, I suggest you immediately add to that number.


Benevolence has never been more delicious.

-ALEX



_


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _
> Did You Know In-N-Out is Spreading the Word of God? The Chain’s President Opens Up About Her Family’s Christian Principles
> 
> ...


This is something new to you?  One of the joys of dining with In-n-Out is finding where they hid the bible verse references in the packaging.

Long before I ate my first serving of animal fries, a friend showed me how to modify their bumper stickers --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> This is something new to you?  One of the joys of dining with In-n-Out is finding where they hid the bible verse references in the packaging.
> 
> Long before I ate my first serving of animal fries, a friend showed me how to modify their bumper stickers --


You had to be shown?


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You had to be shown?


I haad never seen any of the restaurants (early 80's), and he had the bumper sticker on his car (he had gone to school in Pasadena), so he told me what he did to make it.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _
> Did You Know In-N-Out is Spreading the Word of God? The Chain’s President Opens Up About Her Family’s Christian Principles
> 
> ...


Overrated. Fatburger is better, but give me a local joint any day.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Overrated. Fatburger is better,
> but give me a local joint any day.


*Hey " Messy " ....you say you ran 6 miles...*
*is it that far to the Garcetti welfare hotel....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> "The curses and spells used in the books are actual curses and spells; which when read by a human being risk conjuring evil spirits into the presence of the person reading the text"
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to have contact with children.


Like the trans storyteller who was a convicted pedophile that the left wants to parade as a great example of what their version of society should look like? Yep... I agree!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Overrated. Fatburger is better, but give me a local joint any day.


I'll kinda agree with you on that except that Fatburger sucks. Horrible Burger, Five Guys much better. 

But I thought you were worried about your carbon footprint? Shouldn't you be eating fake meat to save the environment? Or do you just pick and choose whats best for you regardless of your environmental impact?


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll kinda agree with you on that except that Fatburger sucks. Horrible Burger, Five Guys much better.
> 
> But I thought you were worried about your carbon footprint? Shouldn't you be eating fake meat to save the environment? Or do you just pick and choose whats best for you regardless of your environmental impact?


I'd be fine if the cow and corn and oil economy all went bye-bye tomorrow. And I'd vote for those candidates. I will not deprive myself of the modern world as it is, however, whatever problems you may have with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I'd be fine if the cow and corn and oil economy all went bye-bye tomorrow. And I'd vote for those candidates. I will not deprive myself of the modern world as it is, however, whatever problems you may have with that.


That about says it all.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I'd be fine if the cow and corn and oil economy all went bye-bye tomorrow. And I'd vote for those candidates. I will not deprive myself of the modern world as it is, however, *whatever problems you may have with that.*


In case you didn't know it's your political party that has a problem with those things. You're just another hypocrite that stands in their line...


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I'd be fine if the cow and corn and oil economy all went bye-bye tomorrow.
> And I'd vote for those candidates.
> I will not deprive myself of the modern world as it is,
> however, whatever problems you may have with that.


*Hi I am " Messy " ...and I just went for a 6 mile run...*
*after the run I replenished my fuel reserves with a *
*Big Fat Burger ( Cow ) and washed it down with a *
*Giant Coke ( Corn ) then got back in my lumbering *
*dilapidated  vehicle powered by....( You guessed it )*
*( Fossil fuels ).....*

*Gee...dipshit....you ever think what your running *
*shorts/shirt/shoes/socks are primarily made of...*
*nah you didn't .....you just regurgitated more *
*Liberal talking points.*

*You're a Forum fool who looks sideways out of*
*envy in a public urinal....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I'd be fine if the cow and corn and oil economy all went bye-bye tomorrow. And I'd vote for those candidates. I will not deprive myself of the modern world as it is, however, whatever problems you may have with that.


That’s right!  Don’t let those two girls bully you in to a living that reflects more than the shallow convictions that 97% of you have regarding fossil fuels.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I'd be fine if the cow and corn and oil economy all went bye-bye tomorrow. And I'd vote for those candidates. I will not deprive myself of the modern world as it is, however, whatever problems you may have with that.


We are surrounded by byproducts of fossil fuels and can't avoid products dependent on fossil fuels in one way or another. Eventually those things will all be made by and depend on renewables, whether one accepts that or not is of little consequence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Overrated. Fatburger is better, but give me a local joint any day.


Urnuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s right!  Don’t let those two girls bully you in to a living that reflects more than the shallow convictions that 97% of you have regarding fossil fuels.


He is a closet 3%er.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are surrounded by byproducts of fossil fuels and can't avoid products dependent on fossil fuels in one way or another. Eventually those things will all be made by and depend on renewables, whether one accepts that or not is of little consequence.


Shut the fuck up, dummy.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are surrounded by byproducts of fossil fuels and can't avoid products dependent on fossil fuels in one way or another. Eventually those things will all be made by and depend on renewables, whether one accepts that or not is of little consequence.


The good thing about progress is, despite the forces of reaction who occasionally retrench, it inexorably marches forward, as we see everywhere around us.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The good thing about progress is,
> despite the *forces of reaction who *
> *occasionally retrench*, it inexorably
> marches forward, as we see
> everywhere around us.


*You're projecting again....and it's quite obvious.*

*You despise Freedom of Speech and the TRUTH....*

*Yet it comes out in your posts....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The good thing about progress is, despite the forces of reaction who occasionally retrench, it inexorably marches forward, as we see everywhere around us.



Again, you try so freakin' hard it's laughable! Dude... everyone has a place yours is just not with the cool kids.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The good thing about progress is, despite the forces of reaction who occasionally retrench, it inexorably marches forward, as we see everywhere around us.


This is life . . . one can close their eyes, cover their ears and pout all they want but it won't stop progress.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are surrounded by byproducts of fossil fuels and can't avoid products dependent on fossil fuels in one way or another. Eventually those things will all be made by and depend on renewables, whether one accepts that or not is of little consequence.


Renewables depend on fossil fuels....Gretaspola


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is life . . . one can close their eyes, cover their ears and pout all they want but it won't stop progress.


Progress relies on fossil fuels.  Open your eyes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shut the fuck up, dummy.


He hasn’t said anything.  As usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is a closet 3%er.


That closet wouldn’t exist without fossil fuels.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

NPR: Suuuuuure sounds like SCOTUS will strike down bar on public funding for religious schools
					

Bye bye Blaine?




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice young man.








						Super Bowl MVP Patrick Mahomes intended to glorify God — whether he won or lost the game
					

Turns out, he won. Big.




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2020)

CGI reconstruction of the face of Jesus --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

"What did Ivanka just hand me? What do those letters spell?"



Like the Stars and Stripes being flown upside down does holding the Bible upside down and backwards have a similar meaning?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "What did Ivanka just hand me? What do those letters spell?"
> 
> View attachment 7508
> 
> Like the Stars and Stripes being flown upside down does holding the Bible upside down and backwards have a similar meaning?


Who besides you, chicken little, gives a flying rats ass?


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who besides you, chicken little, gives a flying rats ass?


Everyone, dummy. You’re not paying attention.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Everyone, dummy. You’re not paying attention.


He's losing the religious cults.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's losing the religious cults.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Tamara Harrian Slapped in the Face After Confronting a Native American Woman Inside an Arizona Gas Station
					

Tamara Harrian is the Arizona woman who is accused of confronting a Native American woman in a racist manner inside of a Phoenix, Arizona, gas station.




					heavy.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tamara Harrian Slapped in the Face After Confronting a Native American Woman Inside an Arizona Gas Station
> 
> 
> Tamara Harrian is the Arizona woman who is accused of confronting a Native American woman in a racist manner inside of a Phoenix, Arizona, gas station.
> ...


*You're diminishing forum intellect puts you somewhere between 7 and 8.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2021)

Christianity on display at Capitol riot sparks new debate
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Christian imagery and rhetoric on view during this month’s Capitol insurrection are sparking renewed debate about the societal effects of melding Christian faith with an exclusionary breed of nationalism.




					apnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2022)

1.5 million-year-old fossil rewrites 'Out of Africa' theory
					

But some experts want more evidence.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100066647494924/posts/395647556000158


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2022)

Chaz Stevens must have something better to do...or not.

Bible studies are for church and/or home.
They're not for school studies, unless it's for a religious studies class.
Religious studies are usually a high school or older "elective".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2022)

"A bastard shall not enter into the congregation of the Lord; even to his tenth generation shall he not enter into the congregation of the Lord."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2022)

"Permit no woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she is to keep silent."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2022)

"When a slaveowner strikes a male or female slave with a rod and the slave dies immediately, the owner shall be punished. But if the slave survives a day or two, there is no punishment; for the slave is the owner’s property."


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When a slaveowner strikes a male or female slave with a rod and the slave dies immediately, the owner shall be punished. But if the slave survives a day or two, there is no punishment; for the slave is the owner’s property."


And we allow books that promote that in our public schools?  Something should be done.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 28, 2022)

, “The foundation of our empire was not laid in the gloomy age of ignorance and superstition but in an epoch when, above all, the pure and benign light of revelation had ameliorating influence on mankind and increased the blessings of society.” _George Washington_

Washington was sworn into office on a Bible
All but two Presidents have done so.
The exceptions were sworn in using a law book.

The Bible is a religious book, it is also a history book. 
History books are not always a comfortable read. 

*1 Peter 4:8: Above all, love each other deeply, because love covers over a multitude of sins*.


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When a slaveowner strikes a male or female slave with a rod and the slave dies immediately, the owner shall be punished. But if the slave survives a day or two, there is no punishment; for the slave is the owner’s property."


*Why do I get the impression you revel in posting that disgusting portion of history
you and your political party created/supported and now promote in public schools.*


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 28, 2022)

espola said:


> And we allow books that promote that in our public schools?  Something should be done.


Your party encourages the misinterpretation of the TRUTH and abuse of certain humans 
thru CRT.

Yes, something should be done.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> *Why do I get the impression you revel in posting that disgusting portion of history
> you and your political party created/supported and now promote in public schools.*


The Democrats created the Bible?


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Permit no woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she is to keep silent."


Paul being Saul......lol


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2022)

espola said:


> The Democrats created the Bible?


No


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2022)

I can't wait for the truth to be revealed.  I love bible questions and bible debate Husker Du.  You sure like to Cherry Pick the Scriptures.  Is that how you scored in hoops....lol!  Have you read the letters that never made the cut?  Letters of Enoch?  Love letters of Adam and Eve.  Thomas wrote a letter as did Judus.  The fact is, thousands and thousands and miles and miles of letters and books over time and history are sitting under the Vatican and will be released for all of us to read some day.  These Magicians and lairs tricked us all.  The truth was hidden from all of us on purpose. Many spiritual men and woman wrote letters about Yeshua, about The Christ and the Creator. 66 letters=Bible and that's all their is folks is nuts and makes zero sense to me and I want all of it and I want it all asap.


----------



## blam (Apr 28, 2022)

Is it really that hard to figure out if Santa Claus exist?


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> The Democrats created the Bible?


What is " Their " Bible ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2022)

blam said:


> Is it really that hard to figure out if Santa Claus exist?


Santa Claus is not mentioned in the Bible...


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Claus is not mentioned in the Bible...


Santa Claus is derived from St. Nicholas, allegedly an actual person.  There are no "saints" under any name in the Bible.  The concept of sainthood was introduced hundreds of years after the last incidents described in the Bible (except for Revelations, the ultimate drug trip fantasy).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Santa Claus is derived from St. Nicholas, allegedly an actual person.  There are no "saints" under any name in the Bible.  The concept of sainthood was introduced hundreds of years after the last incidents described in the Bible (except for Revelations, the ultimate drug trip fantasy).


I'm glad you agree that Santa Claus is not mentioned anywhere in the Bible...


----------



## blam (Apr 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Claus is not mentioned in the Bible...


I do not wish to offend anyone so I use a different person. This person Santa Claus answers your wishes. Rewards you for being a good kid. Write any letter you want to him......but we all know, he is make believe. Still some kids insist he lives in the north pole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2022)

blam said:


> I do not wish to offend anyone so I use a different person. This person Santa Claus answers your wishes. Rewards you for being a good kid. Write any letter you want to him......but we all know, he is make believe. Still some kids insist he lives in the north pole.


I don't know any adults who believe in Santa Claus.
I do know many adults from all walks of life and education levels that believe in Jesus Christ.
Apparently their are approx 250,000,000 "believers" here in the USA.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

So it's not just the Catholics --









						This Is the Southern Baptist Apocalypse
					

The abuse investigation has uncovered more evil than even I imagined.




					www.christianitytoday.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> So it's not just the Catholics --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a revelation Magoo...

Brian Hallenbeck and Taylor Hartz, The Day, New London, Conn.
June 22, 2021·5 
Jun. 22—Navy sailor Randall Tilton was sentenced to 210 years in federal prison Tuesday for the sexual abuse of seven infants and toddlers in a case U.S. District Judge Jeffrey Meyer and government prosecutors called the worst of its kind they've ever seen.








						Navy sailor called 'vile, inhuman creature' sentenced to 210 years for rape and assault of infants, toddlers
					

Jun. 22—Navy sailor Randall Tilton was sentenced to 210 years in federal prison Tuesday for the sexual abuse of seven infants and toddlers in a case U.S. District Judge Jeffrey Meyer and government prosecutors called the worst of its kind they've ever seen. Before Meyer sentenced Tilton, parents...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## thirteenknots (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> So it's not just the Catholics --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelosi et tu......



Repent.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

So it's not just the Catholics --









						Survivors, ex-employees say Kanakuk Christian camp 'ministered' to its sexual predators
					

Kanakuk leaders have described convicted child molester Pete Newman as a lone predator but he wasn't the first or last abuser connected to the camp.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Why isn't she talking to the boy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Why isn't she talking to the boy?


IDK....
Perhaps because the boy has parents of his own, who had the same talk regarding responsibility as you did with your son.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> IDK....
> Perhaps because the boy has parents of his own, who had the same talk regarding responsibility as you did with your son.


When I got to the age where it was obvious to the elders involved that sex between myself and my high school girlfriend of the time was highly likely at any moment I was fortunate in a way that my GF's mother was a nurse whose shift at the hospital began about midnight.  She often gave me rides home after GF and I had spent a few hours on the couch doing our "homework".  She gave me pretty explicit talks about what might happen if we weren't careful.


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)

espola said:


> When I gi]ot oi the age where it was obvious to the elders involved that sex between myself and my high school girlfriend of the time was highly likely at any moment I was fortunate in a way that my GF's mother was a nurse whose shift at the hospital began about midnight.  She often gave me rides home after gGFand I had spent a few hours on the couch doing our "homework".  She gave me pretty explicit talks about what might happen if we weren't careful.


Mormon? Strick Evangelcal? Holy Roller Elders? I was right about you. You were deprived of procreation the sacred way because of the Elders. Plus being put on ship at sea serving our coutry with no girls must have been tough. I feel you man.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2022)

Did America suffer from mass shootings prior to 1962?


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 3, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14476



Your " so-called " snippets of  Wisdom are 
truly a Rod Busters crap in a bucket.


----------



## watfly (Aug 4, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14475


I thought God was self insured.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 4, 2022)

watfly said:


> I thought God was self insured.


Repent.


----------



## watfly (Aug 4, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Repent.


I'm too far gone.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 4, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm too far gone.


Xavier Becerra the turd from California who runs HHS is
the " Monkeypox " Public Heath Emergency on America.

Here we go again:

No in person voting
Mail in Ballots 
All businesses locked down 
No interstate travel
No in person banking

Plus:

No food 
No gas
No water

FUBAR

FJB


----------

